# Beowulf and Morrigan



## bfree

I'm posting this in this section because this is where Beowulf and Morrigan spent the majority of their time. I hope TAM administration allows this post to stay up. I just got off the phone with Beowulf. Morrigan had another stroke early this morning and she was rushed to the hospital. She is currently in ICU. I'm headed over there shortly to be with my good friends. I am asking everyone to pray for Morrigan and for Beowulf. I'll try to update her condition as soon as I can.


----------



## Jasel

Hope everything turns out okay


----------



## lovelygirl

I'm sure many of us miss Beowolf and Morrigan here. 
I really do hope everything goes alright and she gets better. 

They're both in my prayers....

Thanx for letting us know.


----------



## Almostrecovered

truly hope she gets better soon


----------



## canttrustu

What a shame. Please keep us informed and give them our well wishes.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Hate to hear about situations like this. Prayers to both.


----------



## calvin

Praying hardcore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

: ( praying for both of them, thank you Bfree for letting us know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem

They are in my thoughts as well.


----------



## YinPrincess

Keeping them in my thoughts and send healing energy to Morrigan...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy

I'll be thinking of them. I so hope for her.


----------



## keko

I'll be praying for her.


----------



## daisygirl 41

Will be thinking about them both. Such sad news.
Beowulf helped me a lot when I first came here and I miss seeing his posts.
Best of luck to them both.
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound

Keeping them in my thoughts.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Prayers sent.


----------



## CantSitStill

Man I'm waiting on an update...please Lord let her be ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acabado

I'm keeping them in my thoughts too.


----------



## Vanguard

Forgive me; I don't know either of them. Who are they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI

Please let them know that B1 and I will be praying for a full recovery for Morrigan and for strength for Beowulf as he continues to be her rock.... just as he has been for so many years. There are so many of us in their "TAMily" who will forever be indebted to both of them for their wisdom and encouragement during some of the most difficult times in our lives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

WhiteMousse said:


> Forgive me; I don't know either of them. Who are they?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I won't go into the reason of their departure but I will say that for a long time Beowulf and his wife were a source of some of the best support and advice this board ever had.


----------



## warlock07

I regret not trying harder when Beo got banned.


----------



## Entropy3000

My thoughts are with them both.


----------



## badbane

Will be praying for them.


----------



## southern wife

My prayers are with them!


----------



## canttrustu

Almostrecovered said:


> I won't go into the reason of their departure but I will say that for a long time Beowulf and his wife were a source of some of the best support and advice this board ever had.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## AngryandUsed

Beowulf,

I pray that Morrigan recovers fast and comes home soon.

You have been a great source of wisdom here, Beowulf. We would like to see you both back in TAM.

In prayers.

AU.


----------



## Mrs_Mathias

Sending my thoughts their way as well. I never was fortunate enough to interact with them, Beowulf was banned before I became a poster. But I can say that in my lurking days when I was desperately trying to figure out the mess I'd made, I read many of his posts through Google searches, etc. and even recommended him to Matt pre final D-Day. Not having his thoughtful views and wisdom are a big loss to this community.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

Sorry it took me so long to come back. I decided to take it upon myself to call people to let then know what's going on. It was a long list. I'm sitting at the airport waiting for Beowulf and Morrigan's son and his family to land. While I was at the hospital Beowulf's other soon that doesn't live locally arrived. After the plane lands we're going to drop their children off at my house and then I'm going to take him and his wife to the hospital. The whole family will be together tonight. While I'm there I'll let Beowulf know about all the prayers and well wishes from all of you on TAM.

Morrigan is still unconscious as she has been since it happened. Beowulf has not left her side once. He says she is just catching up on her sleep. He's held together a lot better than I would. He has so far refused to eat anything and given the circumstances I guess I can't blame him. But I'm going to ask his son to try to convince him to eat something. He should keep his strength up. I'm going to try to be available for anything that is needed so I'll try to update but I can't say when I'll be able to get on.


----------



## calvin

Praying.God I hope everythings going to be ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

thank you for the update befree...you're a good friend...didn't know she was unconcious..praying hard over here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Beo and Morrigan are what I call 2 people that LOVE eachother..a wonderful example of love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Why Not Be Happy?

Hoping for the best...


----------



## canttrustu

Oh wow. Just a real shame. Prayers for the family. Beo and Morrigan are such good folks.I hate this for them. He loves her SO much.


----------



## TDSC60

First time on today and this pop up.

Praying for Morrigan and Beowulf. Will add them to my prayer group list.

Thanks for the updates. Do what you can for Beowulf.


----------



## ChangingMe

Thank you for the updates, bfree. I am sorry to hear this and will be praying for them. I wasn't around TAM when they were on here, but I have heard nothing but great things about them both.


----------



## Affaircare




----------



## calvin

My Dad had two strokes and a heart attack,he's 82 and he came back strong as hell.
Get well soon Morrig
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

And God Bless you Bfree, you are a great help for them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

I have just asked another prayer for them and their families and for Bfree, for helping them.


----------



## jh52

Prayers to Beowulf and Morrigan.

Bfree - you are truly a great friend.

Prayers to all on TAM for whatever reason. Life is very short and when you read about serious illnesses and medical conditions - you just realize tomorrow is NOT guaranteed.


----------



## calvin

jh52 said:


> Prayers to Beowulf and Morrigan.
> 
> Bfree - you are truly a great friend.
> 
> Prayers to all on TAM for whatever reason. Life is very short and when you read about serious illnesses and medical conditions - you just realize tomorrow is NOT guaranteed.


You're so right jh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Yes bfree is a damn good friend.
This sucks,not right.They have been through a lot and helped so many.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Give them both a hug for me Bfree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

B & M you are both in my thoughts. Heal well Morrigan.


----------



## bfree

Ok, this is just a quick update because I have to help my wife with the children now that she has two more than usual. I just got home from the hospital. I told Beowulf and family about this thread and all the thoughts and prayers being sent. Since I can't turn my phone on in the hospital to show them Beowulf asked me to print it off and he wants to read everyone's messages to Morrigan tomorrow. He says that even if her eyes aren't open she can still hear them. Beowulf finally did eat some crackers tonight. He still hasn't left her side. I had to leave the room at one point because I was about to lose it and I couldn't let him see me that way. I went down to the chapel and just broke down. I can't believe this is happening. I just talked to her twice this weekend and she was her usual happy self. I'll try to check in tomorrow.


----------



## Maricha75

bfree said:


> Ok, this is just a quick update because I have to help my wife with the children now that she has two more than usual. I just got home from the hospital. I told Beowulf and family about this thread and all the thoughts and prayers being sent. Since I can't turn my phone on in the hospital to show them Beowulf asked me to print it off and he wants to read everyone's messages to Morrigan tomorrow. He says that even if her eyes aren't open she can still hear them. Beowulf finally did eat some crackers tonight. He still hasn't left her side. I had to leave the room at one point because I was about to lose it and I couldn't let him see me that way. I went down to the chapel and just broke down. I can't believe this is happening. I just talked to her twice this weekend and she was her usual happy self. I'll try to check in tomorrow.


Bfree, if you can, take him some Ensure or something, so he will get some nutrition into him. Crackers aren't enough.

I know you're gonna print this up for him so....


Beo, listen up man. Morrigan needs you to keep your strength up. If Bfree brings you something to drink, you drink it. If he or your kids get you food, eat it. You won't do Morrigan any good in your own bed in ICU. And, get some rest, please. I'm not saying you should leave the hospital, but you do need to rest, to keep your strength up. We're all pulling for her, and for your whole family.

Lots of hugs and prayers for the family.


----------



## CantSitStill

Hang in there Bfree (hugs) you are doing great. Beowulf has alot of hope and faith in Morrigan. You are such a blessing  thank you for taking out the time to update us. I'm praying, been prayin and not done prayin...love those two lovebirds. They have both helped Calvin and me so much. You have too. Don't forget to take care of yourself in all this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

Let Beo and Morrigan know that Dig and I are praying for and thinking of them both. They were so very supportive of Dig and me when they were around. Prayers of love and peace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Praying,praying,praying Beo.Eat brother,keep your strenght up for Morrigan,she needs you.
There are a lot of prayers going to God tonight,I bet he's overloaded.
Bfree you take care also.
All my prayers and love Beo and Morrigan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrMathias

Beowulf & Morrigan, I hope you both pull through this. Like a few others I am 'post ban' but have found your threads to be really helpful and insightful- thank you. Beowulf was recommended as a good poster before I even entered the site. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## MattMatt

Morrigan, you get well soon, please, OK? 

Beowulf, you eat some stuff so that you'll be strong and healthy for Morrigan, OK?

:smthumbup:


----------



## CantSitStill

Beowulf and Morrigan both have very big hearts and would take out their time to help others that were hurting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

Beo: You need to eat something to get yourself some energy, brother. You give Morrigan a big kiss from all of us, and please know that we'll keep a constant vigil of prayer going for the both of you!

Prayers from Texas' Brazos Valley! Love you guys!


----------



## calvin

Goodnight Beo and Morrigan,have to get up extra early again,no sleep til I say another prayer for you both,family and bfree.
I'm looking foward to good news tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Dear Morrigan, Uncle Beo said he's going to read the posts here to you and I know you loved reading the sillyness we always said on Bandit's thread and how you laughed at our peanutbutter jokes. I've missed you so much but will never forget your help here on TAM. Whenever we talked in PMs you were always so real and genuine and honest. I love your personality and really love your heart. I know that Beo loves your pancakes.. I mean Uncle Beo lol..yes he hated me calling him that but it was funny. I miss our laughs and our heart to heart talks. Soo get better and get home so we can email eachother and have more good times. I love you both. You both have been great mentors to us and I thank God for putting you in my and calvin's lives. (big hug)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl

I strongly believe in faith, healing and miracles. Wishing the best for your family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## illwill

Praying.


----------



## Affaircare

Morrigan (and Beowulf)~

We do not know what the future holds, but for tonight, right now, we do have you with us so I want to take this time to tell you something. You will probably never know all the people you helped and all the people who love you for what you gave here on TAM. For every one that writes, there are probably 10 or 20 who read and are afraid to speak up, so on behalf of all those whom you don't know...whose lives you touched and whose marriages you helped...I speak for them when I say thank you. Thank you for being honest, even when it was hard to write. Thank you for being so caring and generous. Thank you for your gentleness and for being an example of working hard to love each other and BE loving. 

Here on TAM, our lives were enriched and made better when you were here. The things you shared and how you wrote... you were a beacon of light and hope to people who were drowning in a sea of agony and despair. There is no possible way to ever repay you for reaching out and loving people you don't even know and never will! But know this. People you don't know are praying for you tonight. People are praying for Morrigan to be healed and to know peace. People are praying for Beowulf to have strength for Morrigan and to know peace. You have been our friends. You have been our rock. And now it is OUR turn for you. YOU two rest with each other and this watch, we will keep for you and with you. 

You are surrounded by the love and respect of thousands of angels tonight. 

Faithfully, 


Cindy Taylor "Affaircare"


----------



## EI

One night last summer I received a pm from someone who had never even posted on our thread. It was from Morrigan. She told me that, although, she did not post very often, anymore, that she had followed my story with B1 and that she believed in me. She told me that she knew that I was being sincere and that she "knew" that B1 and I were going to have a successful reconciliation. She then went on to tell me that she had NEVER been wrong about this kind of thing. 

I can't tell you how much that meant to me because it was in the first couple of months after D-Day and I was still getting quite a bit of "tough love" from most of the veteran TAMers. Many days I spent as much time crying over the things being said about me as I did over my shattered marriage. Without prompting, she shared some things with me that made me feel as if she could have been reading my mind. Up until that time, I had felt like I was literally going to go insane with all of the myriad of emotions running in circles in my mind. 

She believed in me when I wasn't sure that I could believe in myself. She told me that "time" would prove that she was right. After that series of pm's, I began to believe in myself, as well. I never heard back from her and soon, thereafter, she and Beowulf disappeared from TAM. 

I've always wanted to thank her for inspiring me to believe in myself, again. 

Please let Morrigan and Beowulf know that they are in EI and B1's (formerly Empty Inside and Betrayed1) prayers, along with our gratitude to them for their faith in us!


----------



## AngryandUsed

Beo is one of my icons in TAM.

I had a very insightful PM from him, for which I am grateful to him for life.

Beo, take care, man. These testing times will pass. Rare of rarest is your love for Morrigan. I must confess I am not endowed with such a love for my spouse.

TAM would like to see you emerging from your present testing times.

Take care of your health. Please. Please.

bfree, you are a good friend. Please keep us updated.


----------



## calvin

Still praying for you both,your family and bfree.Please get well soon,you guys are all I can think about right now.
I am repectfully asking the Mods to let Beo back on so he can get some support here from his friends at Tams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI

I know that Morrigan and Beowulf are believers and have a strong faith in The Lord. This song has been playing over and over in my mind as I have been lifting them, along with their family, and their dear friends, the bfree family, up in prayer. 

Praise You In This Storm w/ Lyrics!! - YouTube

I hope that you are all feeling the many prayers, thoughts, and good wishes, from all of your friends at TAM. 

Take care,
~EI


----------



## canttrustu

Beo and Morrigan,

Bfree said you were going to read these together so I wanted to take this opportunity to tell you how much I appreciated both of you. When I was at a point in my life when I was barely putting one foot in front of the other, you Beo, pulled my butt along. You told me to buck up when you needed to and you told me to get my H out of that job. Morrigan, you would tell Beo to "take it easy on that girl" bc you said he had a 'tone' with me. I never saw it as a tone but rather someone who was passionate bc he cared. And you were wonderful! And supportive and gentle. Thank you both. You helped me keep my head above water many days.

Now Morrigan stop scaring Beo!!!!! Beo, eat man. she's gonna need you and you cant be a wafe of a man when she does.

Love and prayers to you both. 

Ctu


----------



## LetDownNTX

Please let them know that Im praying for them both!


----------



## strugglinghusband

Google "Good People" Beo and Morrigan come up first.......


----------



## bfree

I just printed printed out this thread and I'm headed over to the hospital. I'd ike to thank everyone for their messages to Morrigan and Beowulf. I know they will appreciate it during this difficult time.

Maricha, good idea about the Ensure. I'll try to stop and pick some up.

I'll post an update as soon as I can.


----------



## arbitrator

bfree said:


> I just printed printed out this thread and I'm headed over to the hospital. I'd ike to thank everyone for their messages to Morrigan and Beowulf. I know they will appreciate it during this difficult time.
> 
> Maricha, good idea about the Ensure. I'll try to stop and pick some up.
> 
> I'll post an update as soon as I can.


You're a good man, *bfree*! Be sure and give them both our love and affection, and let them know that they fastly remain in our prayers!


----------



## CantSitStill

thanks Bfree, I know you haven't had much time yet still found a moment to come to TAM
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole

Prayers and blessings to Beowulf and Morrigan.


----------



## totamm

Are people allowed to post on behalf of banned posters and give them messages from people on the forum that they respond to?

I thought that was against the rules.


----------



## calvin

totamm said:


> Are people allowed to post on behalf of banned posters and give them messages from people on the forum that they respond to?
> 
> I thought that was against the rules.


The guys wife is in the hospital in serious condition.
Ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

take your agenda to another thread or PM's please, this is for support not derailment of whatever issue you have


----------



## daisygirl 41

totamm said:


> Are people allowed to post on behalf of banned posters and give them messages from people on the forum that they respond to?
> 
> I thought that was against the rules.


Hopefully these special circumstances will justify a bend in the rules!

Would be nice is Beo could come here for some support, if that's what he would want.
Regardless I hope it's a comfort to him that we are all thinking of him and his family at this time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

I have and I believe the other mods and admins have stayed out of this thread for the very reason AR states above. The thread is for support of Beo and his family and prayers for Morrigan during a time of great crisis and sadness in their lives. Please refrain form turning this thread into a rally for reinstatement. The circumstances of that event were difficult enough as it was at the time. There are no rules I am aware of in members passing message from and to the forum and if there were I can't imagine a mod interfering in events designed to show support and compassion at such a difficult time. As a guest, Beo is welcome to come here to see the support given by the many that care so deeply for them both.

My sincerest sympathies, support and prayers are with them as they move forward in this incredibly difficult time. Bless you both, your family and friends. 

Amp


----------



## TBT

My best thoughts and prayers for you.God keep you both strong.


----------



## CantSitStill

Thank you Amp. Waiting on an update, hope she wakes up soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Come on Morrigan, you can do this. You've been thru hell and back. You got this.


----------



## Decorum

I just saw this, but I'm praying now too. Give them my support as well Bfree.


----------



## bfree

Quick update since I'm still running around. I gave Beowulf the printout of this thread and with tears in his eyes he wanted me to thank all of you for thinking of them. He's going to read each and every comment to Morrigan after visiting hours are over and when it quiets down a little. Oh and I'm adding this because I almost forgot. He asked me to bring a new prinout every morning so that he and Morrigan can share it together every day. He knows some people don't get on TAM every day and he wants to make sure Morrigan hears everyone's thoughts. BTW, Maricha I wasn't able to stop for Ensure but when I got to the hospital I asked a nurse and she had an orderly get us some from another department in the hospital. Beowulf was sipping on it for a while today.

Morrigan's condition is somewhat the same. My understanding is that her stroke was a very big one and that she hemorrhaged near the brain stem. From what I gather that is not good but it was also far enough away that they can't definitively conclude anything at this time. I hate doctor's in hospitals because they never really want to let you what they honestly think. They're so ambiguous about the condition of patients. I did find out from a nurse that generally the case is that the longer a person is unconscious the less likely they will ever wake up. Beowulf was already told this but he says that Morrigan has always overcome every bad thing that has happened to her and he doesn't expect this to be any different.

Beowulf also says that early this morning he was sitting next to her bed and his hand was on the bed next to Morrigan. He swears that she moved her hand closer to his. My first thought was that is was wishful thinking but I've known Beowulf for a long time and I choose to believe him. So I'm taking that as a sign that she is fighting to wake up.

That's all for now. I'm going back to the hospital in a short time and will try to update again later.


----------



## calvin

Thanks bfree,this is so damn sad,still praying my butt off.
You're a good man bfree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41

Thanks for the update bfree. Bless you for being such a good friend.
Wishing you all a peaceful night
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

Thanks for the update *bfree*! Keep us all posted while we continue in our prayer vigil!

And love to all of you from *Aggieland!* 

Wish you were all here to share in the first appearance of our bluebonnets!


----------



## MattMatt

:smthumbup:More prayers being asked. Come on, Morrigan! You can do it!:smthumbup:


----------



## AngryandUsed

Am bit anxious, bfree. 

My prayers. Beo, God give you and M the strength .


----------



## CantSitStill

Morrigan, you have been such a blessing to others with your testimony. You gave me the strength to fight hard for my marriage. You kept telling me that yes there is hope and I believe you. There is hope and I am praying and I believe that you can pull through this. God has great plans for you. I wanna be there to hold your hand and give you the hope you gave me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Beowulf same to you...I owe you big for keeping my Calvin sane  I am VERY grateful to have you in our lives. Please take care of yourself so that you can take care of her. I mean it! You better eat and get some rest! Oh how I wish I was there with you fighting this fight with you! Please for me and for Morrigan and everyone else out there that loves you, please take care of yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

I'll still keep you in my prayers. I hope in time your lives can return to normal.


----------



## canttrustu

Beo- Ive thought about you both all day. And you are so right- Morrigan CAN do this! I wish, like CSS, that I could be there with you both. Neither of you deserve this, but if anyone can handle it, its the two of you. Hang in there Beo. Prayers.


----------



## Gabriel

Beowulf was always one of my favorites. Great insight. Great heart. Praying for him and his wife in this trying time.


----------



## Conrad

My heart goes out to both of you.

Affaircare said it best. Your words and wisdom reached many ears - and touched many lives.


----------



## bfree

Still at the hospital but I wanted to send this out. She did move! We were all there when she moved her arm. The doctors say it's not unusual for someone in a coma to move and that it's involuntary. They said we should not get our hopes up. I say bull! She moved! Beowulf was right. I'm so happy I can't help it.


----------



## survivorwife

bfree said:


> Still at the hospital but I wanted to send this out. She did move! We were all there when she moved her arm. The doctors say it's not unusual for someone in a coma to move and that it's involuntary. They said we should not get our hopes up. I say bull! She moved! Beowulf was right. I'm so happy I can't help it.


I bet she hears you all and feels your presence.

There is always hope that she will find her way back to Beowulf and her family. I will keep her and her family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CantSitStill

Praise God  that's good news, anything is possible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## J Valley

Hi Beowulf,

You may not know me or read my thread but from what I read here in TAM, your wife and you are quite a legend here. I know this is a challenging time for you and I admire you for your great strength and love shown to your wife. It would help greatly, if you continue talking to your wife and sharing all the happy moments that you have gone through together - ie: raising the kids, funny moments. Take your time and speak calmly and reflect every positive moment together. Normally, when one does this, you will find a certain connection with your wife. It is quite hard to explain but the connection is more of a subconscious level. It happened to me. This thread is not easy for me to read for obvious reasons (TAMers who have read my thread would understand). Please know all of us are praying for you and your wife and hope to receive some positive news soon. Please make sure you get something to eat and more importantly, get yourself hydrated. Food may not taste the same now but every little bite makes a different. 

Take care,
J Valley


----------



## J Valley

bfree said:


> Still at the hospital but I wanted to send this out. She did move! We were all there when she moved her arm. The doctors say it's not unusual for someone in a coma to move and that it's involuntary. They said we should not get our hopes up. I say bull! She moved! Beowulf was right. I'm so happy I can't help it.


Those words from the doctors sounded familiar to me. Looking back and after reading my thread again and the experience with my ex, I agree with you. My ex did hear me and that was her way of acknowledging. Well, I need to leave this thread now as I need to pull myself together.


----------



## bfree

Ok, I'm home for the night while Mrs bfree goes to the hospital to visit. She's been watching the kids for the last couple of days but I told her she should go. She's friends with Morrigan and Beowulf too.


----------



## CantSitStill

being in the hospital all day has to be exhausting..relax
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> Ok, I'm home for the night while Mrs bfree goes to the hospital to visit. She's been watching the kids for the last couple of days but I told her she should go. She's friends with Morrigan and Beowulf too.


Get some rest man,hang in there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

HAng in there Bfree. Beo and Morrigan are lucky to have you. Thanks for keeping us informed.

Prayers for the B/M family. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Maricha75

My godmother had a stroke in 2000. They gave us the same speech. They don't want you to get your hopes up, that much is true. But if they have no hope, what's the point? Oh, my godmother DID move. I don't care what those doctors say. And she made a full recovery. 

There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with hoping and praying for a full recovery. There is nothing wrong with believing that she has moved. It doesn't matter if it was voluntary or involuntary.


Beo, there IS hope. As I said, my godmother had a full recovery after her stroke. Now, she's considerably older since then, and hse has had OTHER health problems arise, but she's still here, fiesty as ever. And I truly believe Morrigan will recover as well.


----------



## bfree

Maricha75 said:


> Bet me. My godmother had a stroke in 2000. They gave us the same speech. They don't want you to get your hopes up, that much is true. But if they have no hope, what's the point? Oh, my godmother DID move. I don't care what those doctors say. And she made a full recovery.
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with hoping and praying for a full recovery. There is nothing wrong with believing that she has moved. It doesn't matter if it was voluntary or involuntary.
> 
> Now, totamm, please, would you respect bfree, Morrigan, Beowulf, and all their friends here... and stop posting negative things in this thread?
> 
> Beo, there IS hope. As I said, my godmother had a full recovery after her stroke. Now, she's considerably older since then, and hse has had OTHER health problems arise, but she's still here, fiesty as ever. And I truly believe Morrigan will recover as well.


Thank you Maricha, you don't know how happy your post makes me and I know it will make Beowulf and his family happy to read it as well.


----------



## CantSitStill

Thank you for sharing that Maricha, so awesome  I believe God can do anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Come on Morrigan- Prove it girl!!!!! You can do this. Wake up and tell Beo to eat something! Come on Morrigan. Come on...We'll all be right here waiting.


----------



## calvin

I said it before,my father had two strokes and a heart attack,my sister was given six months to live ten years ago,
Two of my nephews should have been "slow",they are brilliant.
Me and CSS..I didn't think would be together anymore.
Beo and Morrigan helped keeps us together.
If I had a nickle every times the doctors were wrong.

I believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

From Hope-

"Since I can't post on TAM, will send some from here:

http://thecenterforhealingarts.com/light-a-candle/

Add your candle to the group called M"


----------



## canttrustu

Ditto Calvin. You hear stories all the time just like this and people recover. Lets keep the faith.

And Beo- you saved my H and I from almost certain D. Morrigan was a part of that too.You two are a godsend. Keep the faith Beo.
I wish I could give you a real hug.

((((((more hugs)))))))))


----------



## CantSitStill

I will never forget my nephew 15 months old with a large brain tumor, we were told he had a 50% of surviving the surgery and if he does that he would have a whole bunch of problems. I am proud to say his surgery was 15 hours but anyway..My nephew is 21 years old and never had a problem at all, not even any mental retardation, no problems with motor skills or anything, just a nice horseshoe scar on his head. God can do miracles and for those who believe in Him all things are possible 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strugglinghusband

Beo and Morrigan you gave so many here on TAM.
Something to believe in, hope... for with out it, we are all truly lost.


----------



## bfree

calvin said:


> I said it before,my father had two strokes and a heart attack,my sister was given six months to live ten years ago,
> Two of my nephews should have been "slow",they are brilliant.
> Me and CSS..I didn't think would be together anymore.
> Beo and Morrigan helped keeps us together.
> If I had a nickle every times the doctors were wrong.
> 
> I believe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you calvin.


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> Thank you calvin.


Everyone I just talked about are doing good.
My Dad had to stop driving,now he bought a new car and takes short trips to the store.
My sisters cancer is gone.
There are a couple more stories but I have seen it happen,don't let anyone who doesn't know crap tell you different.

Get some rest bfree,thanks for the updates bro.
Give our love to Beo and Morrigan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl

My son suffered a serious brain injury in August. He was in a coma for a week. He was given less that a 10 percent chance of waking up and less than a 1% chance of having any quality of life. Today he is back at school, driving, working, 100 percent the same and graduating on time. The brain is a wonderous thing. The doctors can't give answers because they don't know. I believe in miracles and am praying for a miracle for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug

Miracles and prayers are real. I'm living proof of that. I spent two weeks in a coma and given no chance to live. People in comas do hear everything around them. Pray and encourage Morrigan to recover.


----------



## calvin

827Aug said:


> Miracles and prayers are real. I'm living proof of that. I spent two weeks in a coma and given no chance to live. People in comas do hear everything around them. Pray and encourage Morrigan to recover.


         
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl

Oh and my son facebooks with his roommate who was in a 21 day coma. Probably 80 percent of perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Loving all of these miracle stories, it's a big responsibility to be a doctor or surgeon but I truly believe that God plays a big part in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl

I often got told twitches were just that - involuntary. But you know what the stimulus was prior to twitching. 3 days before my son woke up I held phone to his ear to talk to his sister (listen to her). His eyelids fluttered. I was told just spasms but I knew! He never fluttered before or after - just response to her on phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug

Apparently my twitches were so strong, they tied my hands to the bed. All I can remember is how badly I wanted to get out of that bed and leave with loved ones visiting. Also, everyone around my bed crying, really upset me. Try to have happy thoughts around Morrigan.


----------



## bfree

Mrs bfree came home and said everything is the same but she had a good visit. She held Morrigan's hand and talked to her for a while. Beowulf was happy she finally got to visit her. One thing I'll say is that the doctors and nurses have been wonderful in allowing so many different people to visit and really push the boundaries of visiting hours. I have to say that all the stories of miracles and recovery are really lifting my spirits. I can only imagine how heartened Beowulf and his family will be. And I know Morrigan will love to hear them as well. I truly believe it will give her the strength and courage to find her way back to us. I'll print this out tomorrow morning and bring it to the hospital. I'm headed for bed. Maybe I'll be able to sleep some tonight.


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> Mrs bfree came home and said everything is the same but she had a good visit. She held Morrigan's hand and talked to her for a while. Beowulf was happy she finally got to visit her. One thing I'll say is that the doctors and nurses have been wonderful in allowing so many different people to visit and really push the boundaries of visiting hours. I have to say that all the stories of miracles and recovery are really lifting my spirits. I can only imagine how heartened Beowulf and his family will be. And I know Morrigan will love to hear them as well. I truly believe it will give her the strength and courage to find her way back to us. I'll print this out tomorrow morning and bring it to the hospital. I'm headed for bed. Maybe I'll be able to sleep some tonight.


Good man bfree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI

calvin said:


> Good man bfree.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## Chaparral

When Beowulf got banned, it left a big gaping hole in TAM. Way to many folks that try to show that reconcilliation can work have been run out of here.


----------



## CantSitStill

Goodnight, Beowulft, Bree, Morrigan and your family..praying tonight then going to bed. I know she will be ok. I just know. Hugs to all of you that have been in the hospital with her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy

I'll pray for them.


----------



## Affaircare




----------



## golfergirl

My son's guardian angel left pennies. Freaky amounts of weirdly placed pennies that family and friends would find when needing comfort. Left on a car seat that previously had none - on a freshly pressure washed floor that had been cleaned for painting as a few examples. Personally I wish the sign had been 100 dollar bills - but those pennies comforted me when I needed it the most. Look for your sign for your guardian angel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Morning Beo,Morrigan and bfree,still praying for you guys,I won't stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

I stopped by the hospital on my way to work and dropped the print out off. Beowulf said Morrigan was more active last night and moved her leg. Family and friends have worked out a schedule so that there are always a few people in the room and nobody is ever alone. It gives everyone support and makes sure that Morrigan is always hearing more than one voice. I'm headed over there after work. I should be able to post an update later tonight.


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> I stopped by the hospital on my way to work and dropped the print out off. Beowulf said Morrigan was more active last night and moved her leg. Family and friends have worked out a schedule so that there are always a few people in the room and nobody is ever alone. It gives everyone support and makes sure that Morrigan is always hearing more than one voice. I'm headed over there after work. I should be able to post an update later tonight.


That's some good news bfree,thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Still hoping and praying Beo and Morrigan. Love coming your way.


----------



## EI

Good Morning Beowulf and Morrigan,

Morrigan, today is the first day of Spring....... a day of new beginnings! Hopefully, this will be a day of positive new beginnings for your health. I'm praying that your recovery will progress just like Springtime. Just as new life begins to spring forth outside...... the grass, the buds and leaves on the trees, the flowers, the birds nesting and the wild baby bunnies that will soon overtake our back yard....... I pray that your body and mind will steadily begin to heal itself, and rejuvenate new life, as well.

B1 and I have a huge wreath on our covered, front porch. We bought it in 1997 for my parent's 50th wedding anniversary. Every year since, two or three sets of Doves will nest in it each Spring. We have never failed to have baby Doves in our wreath on Easter morning. The kids and I have gotten so much joy over the years watching the Doves. The mother Dove, tirelessly, sits on the nest, almost 24 hours a day. But, the father Dove does come and sit on the nest while the mother goes to hunt for seeds. As you may know, Doves mate for life.
The babies always hatch in sets of two. Over the next month or so, the mother sits on the growing babies to protect them and keep them warm. When they're big enough she will often perch herself on our porch railing and keep her eye on them. I love watching the babies sitting in the nest. When it's time for them to fly she will move a little further away.... just out of their sight. They start flapping their little wings for a couple of days before actually taking their first shaky flight from the nest. I love that part. The first one flies out and onto our porch, then the other. Then, they go to the back corner by our huge flower pots and hide out for a day or two. The mother and father Dove always just a few feet away. After a few days the doves make their way from the porch and into the shrubs, then the Bradford Pear Trees and off they go. I'm a little sad every time.... But, a week or so later, another Dove settles into the "Dove condo" and it all starts again. 

There is so much about those Doves that remind me of the two of you. Your beautiful lifelong commitment to one another, in spite of the weather and the obstacles, that has given so many of us hope and inspiration, your kind and nurturing ways with one other and to those around you, and now, Beowulf, like the father Dove, always at your side..... watching over you. 

When the baby Doves hatch, we'll let you know. This year we'll name them Morrigan and Beowulf! 

Get well, soon, Morrigan. Be strong, Beowulf. Know that you and your family, and those who are caring for you, are continuously being lifted up in prayer.

Take care,
~EI


----------



## canttrustu

EI said:


> Good Morning Beowulf and Morrigan,
> 
> Morrigan, today is the first day of Spring....... a day of new beginnings! Hopefully, this will be a day of positive new beginnings for your health. I'm praying that your recovery will progress just like Springtime. Just as new life begins to spring forth outside...... the grass, the buds and leaves on the trees, the flowers, the birds nesting and the wild baby bunnies that will soon overtake our back yard....... I pray that your body and mind will steadily begin to heal itself, and rejuvenate new life, as well.
> 
> B1 and I have a huge wreath on our covered, front porch. We bought it in 1997 for my parent's 50th wedding anniversary. Every year since, two or three sets of Doves will nest in it each Spring. We have never failed to have baby Doves in our wreath on Easter morning. The kids and I have gotten so much joy over the years watching the Doves. The mother Dove, tirelessly, sits on the nest, almost 24 hours a day. But, the father Dove does come and sit on the nest while the mother goes to hunt for seeds. As you may know, Doves mate for life.
> The babies always hatch in sets of two. Over the next month or so, the mother sits on the growing babies to protect them and keep them warm. When they're big enough she will often perch herself on our porch railing and keep her eye on them. I love watching the babies sitting in the nest. When it's time for them to fly she will move a little further away.... just out of their sight. They start flapping their little wings for a couple of days before actually taking their first shaky flight from the nest. I love that part. The first one flies out and onto our porch, then the other. Then, they go to the back corner by our huge flower pots and hide out for a day or two. The mother and father Dove always just a few feet away. After a few days the doves make their way from the porch and into the shrubs, then the Bradford Pear Trees and off they go. I'm a little sad every time.... But, a week or so later, another Dove settles into the "Dove condo" and it all starts again.
> 
> There is so much about those Doves that remind me of the two of you. Your beautiful lifelong commitment to one another, in spite of the weather and the obstacles, that has given so many of us hope and inspiration, your kind and nurturing ways with one other and to those around you, and now, Beowulf, like the father Dove, always at your side..... watching over you.
> 
> When the baby Doves hatch, we'll let you know. This year we'll name them Morrigan and Beowulf!
> 
> Get well, soon, Morrigan. Be strong, Beowulf. Know that you and your family, and those who are caring for you, are continuously being lifted up in prayer.
> 
> Take care,
> ~EI


Excellent post!!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered

com'on Morrigan, get well soon or else I'll send a bouncing turtle after you


----------



## Affaircare

Oh Lord no! Anything but that! Morrigan, now you just HAVE to get well! LOL


----------



## canttrustu

Yes! Morrigan, we implore you. Please dont bring that darned turtle on yourself and poor Beo! WAKE UP sweetie.


----------



## arbitrator

Prayers still being offered up here in the Great Republic of Texas! Good news regarding the overnight improvement.

Proud to pray and to continue to stand shoulder to shoulder with you!


----------



## AngryandUsed

Bro Beo,

I have hopes. She will come out of this illness.
You will smile.

See you soon.

Bfree - thank you.


----------



## bfree

I'm sitting in the lobby waiting to go see them. There are so many visiting there isn't any more room. Their oldest son told me that her vitals are stable enough that the doctors feel they might be able to remove the respirator soon. Of course when "soon" is anyone's guess. Still, her blood pressure and oxygen rate is now normal and her pulse is strong. So that's really good news. I'll do another update when I get home.


----------



## canttrustu

bfree said:


> I'm sitting in the lobby waiting to go see them. There are so many visiting there isn't any more room. Their oldest son told me that her vitals are stable enough that the doctors feel they might be able to remove the respirator soon. Of course when "soon" is anyone's guess. Still, her blood pressure and oxygen rate is now normal and her pulse is strong. So that's really good news. I'll do another update when I get home.


Doing flips!!!!!!!! Go MORRIGAN!!!!!!! Cant keep a good woman down!


----------



## CantSitStill

yes  this means she's getting better  Go Morrigan, show everyone your strength! Thank you so much Bfree for updating us 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> I'm sitting in the lobby waiting to go see them. There are so many visiting there isn't any more room. Their oldest son told me that her vitals are stable enough that the doctors feel they might be able to remove the respirator soon. Of course when "soon" is anyone's guess. Still, her blood pressure and oxygen rate is now normal and her pulse is strong. So that's really good news. I'll do another update when I get home.


We've been getting bits and pieces of good news,I suspect we will be getting
A lot of really good news in the days to come.
Keep praying people,I have a good feeling about Morrigan making one hell of a comeback.
I miss them and love them so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60

I have seen many things that remain unexplained during my time on this Earth. There is only one explanation and that is divine intervention.

It is my prayer that Morrigan has unfinished business here and will recover to become one of those who leave the doctors scratching their heads in disbelief.

Edit - Beo please take care of yourself now. When Morrigan wakes up she is going to need you there with her - not in the hospital bed next door.


----------



## CantSitStill

TDSC60 said:


> I have seen many things that remain unexplained during my time on this Earth. There is only one explanation and that is divine intervention.
> 
> It is my prayer that Morrigan has unfinished business here and will recover to become one of those who leave the doctors scratching their heads in disbelief.


I agree 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Frustraiting,wish I could do something for you all.
Hang tight Beo,I really do have a good feeling here,bfree? Keep an eye on him,I know you are.
Beo,Morrigan and their family are good people,trustworthy and patient.They are tireless when it comes to helping people.
They have passed their values on to their chirldren and to friends like bfree,also on to people like me and CSS and hundreds of others.

They have made the world a better place and planted a seed in many of us.
I'm trying to express my thanks but I suck at it,I do know what I said is true.
Thanks you Beo and Morrigan for showing me the way.
Thank you for your apprentence bfree,he's a good kid. 
Still praying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

Beowulf wanted to write a message to all of you and I asked TAM administration permission to post it here. They have graciously agreed to allow me to do so.



_Thank you my friends for all the words of encouragement and support. You don’t know how much it means to us during these difficult times. After everyone has gone and the room is very quiet I read all your posts to Morrigan of course adding my comments as I go. We both used to sit and talk about all our friends and their daily struggles and triumphs. And although Morrigan cannot share her perspective right now it doesn't stop me from sharing mine. I have no doubt that she wishes she could reign me in or set me straight as she has so often done in the past. I'm sure she'll make up for lost time in short order. Morrigan and I used to joke that we have been together for so long that each of us knew what the other is thinking and feeling at any given time. So when I say that as I read the thoughts and prayers to Morrigan I felt a wave of peace and contentment sweep over her you know that it’s real. I’ve always been able to feel her and she has always been able to feel me. We both have made many mistakes in our lives. You know most of them from our story as we told it. I am not perfect and neither is Morrigan. But we are perfect together and perfect for each other. Many times throughout my life she was there to support me and hold me up when I could easily have fallen. Lately it has been my turn to support her and while it’s been hard to see her once again faced with a test of her resilience I know that she can overcome this latest challenge just like she has so many times before. They say whatever doesn’t kill you makes you stronger. Well Morrigan is the strongest person I know and I feel it in the depths of my soul that she will come out of this stronger than ever. I can’t wait to see her playing once again with our grandchildren and cuddling with the ones that haven’t even been born yet. I know that many on TAM are only able to visit sporadically. I also know that most of you have very busy lives. We truly appreciate that you all have gone out of your way to send us these messages of healing and love. It means the world to us that so many care.

I do have to admit one thing though. I sometimes feel a great sadness when I read your posts because I really believe that I let you all down when I allowed my emotions and stubbornness to get the better of me. These last several months have been difficult and I miss all my TAM friends. I miss us talking and sharing in the joys and in the sorrows. So at this time I would like to apologize publically to Chris H and the moderators of TAM. I have said this in a private letter to Chris but my conduct prior to our separation from TAM was inexcusable and foolish. TAM was and is an oasis where people can come for help and guidance. I have always believed that I should help people like so many people have helped me. But my improper conduct was neither helping nor comforting. In fact it was a distraction from the real work of TAM, to help those in need of support during challenging times. I am deeply ashamed of my actions as they have cost me fellowship with all of you but also they have cost Morrigan and I the support over these last few months that I know we would have received. So once again I sincerely apologize for my inexcusable behavior. And while I am appreciative of those that continually call for my reinstatement to TAM I ask that you turn your attentions toward thanking Chris and the moderators for making TAM a safe place for people to come. I do not expect reinstatement and frankly I do not deserve reinstatement. Furthermore, had I been in Chris’ position I probably would have handled it in the same manner. So if anyone feels compelled to call for our reinstatement I ask you instead to send a PM to Chris and the moderators thanking them for the tireless and thankless job that they do. Without them there would be no TAM and that would truly be a tragedy for all concerned.

I’ve probably rambled long enough so I will end this message by saying that we love all of you and wish you only the best on your respective journeys. I will ask my good friend bfree to keep you updated on Morrigan’s progress as she makes her way back to us.

Love,

Beowulf and Morrigan_


----------



## CantSitStill

Oh Beowulf I know you are stubborn and no I am not mad at you but yes your stubborness has gotten you out of the forum. I'm just sorry that you were stubborn because of me and others here and I know it's because you care (sometimes too much) but I am so grateful to have gotten to know you and Morrigan  You have helped so many here and we love you. Now stop being stubborn and take care of yourself  You are a great man and I really hope to someday meet you both  Take care
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Thank you for caring so much, you really changed mine and calvin's lives 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Beo,you are a gentleman with a kind heart,I can't thank you and Morrigan enough for what you taught me and CSS,you both plowed a path when there was'nt one.Just thorns and overgrown complacentcy.
You and Morrigan cleared a path for us and blazed a trail for many others before us and after us also.
Your words will echo through time anyone has a problem,no matter what it is.
Thank you both.
Thank God Chris H did see the wisdom in putting together a site like this,way before its time.Chris and the mods and the people here have done good.So many have been helped.

I love you guys beo,take care,it did me good to hear from you again.It helps me catch that second and third breath we all need.
We won't stop praying til Morrigan is home safe,even then we will still pray.
Bfree....Thank you.....good man.
I'm going to go hide and cry now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

More prayers being offered...


----------



## CantSitStill

Because of you and Morrigan, calvin and I have been paying it forward and helping others the best we know how  That's what it's all about, right? Give Morrigan a kiss for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## B1

My goodness Beowulf I cannot imagine what you are going through right now, the fear, the hope, the love, the memories, back to fear. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. 

God bless you both,
B1


----------



## calvin

Good morning Beo and Morrigan,I fell asleep praying for you last night.
I can't wait to hear more good news,give Morrigan a hug from me and CSS beo.
Bfree,I hope you are taking care of yourself and watch after beo.
Love you guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

Funny you say that Calvin. Last night Beowulf told me not to stop by in the mornings because he knows I have to get to work. He told me I looked tired and need to rest. I told him I was going to tell him the same thing. Lol

He's been sleeping in a chair in Morrigan's room and he hasn't been eating too well. I told him he looked thin and he joked that Morrigan has him on a diet. I swear the harder things get the stronger he gets although when everything is going well it seems that's when he gets into trouble. He reminds me a lot of you in that way Calvin. Lol


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> Funny you say that Calvin. Last night Beowulf told me not to stop by in the mornings because he knows I have to get to work. He told me I looked tired and need to rest. I told him I was going to tell him the same thing. Lol
> 
> He's been sleeping in a chair in Morrigan's room and he hasn't been eating too well. I told him he looked thin and he joked that Morrigan has him on a diet. I swear the harder things get the stronger he gets although when everything is going well it seems that's when he gets into trouble. He reminds me a lot of you in that way Calvin. Lol


You can compare me to Beo but I don't measure up to him,not even close,I admire the hell out of him,heBs a hero to me.
Hold him down and force feed him if you have to,he needs to ke his strengh up for Morrigan.
It sure was nice hearing from him last night.
I can't stop thinking about you guys.
Take care bfree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Good morning. Beo and Morrigan were amongst my first thoughts again today. I too fell asleep hoping and praying for them. 

Morrigan- If love and prayers alone can pull you out of this sweetie, you got this! But you also have an inner strength that not everyone has and Beo needs you so come on back to him.

Beo-Hearing from you again-made my day. Oh how I wish the circumstances were different though. Eat something please. If you get sick you cant take care of her when she needs you. Just some soup. Anything. I know its hard. When I was 16 my mom had a brain aneurysm. It nearly killed her. She too was unconscious for days and required surgery. They werent sure if she'd survive- Im 44 and she's still here today and perfectly healthy. I know its hard when youre worried sick but after her surgery I alone had to take care of her and it was hard work and like you, I hadnt taken care of myself. Please dont make that mistake Beo. Youre gonna need your strength for when she opens those beautiful eyes.....


----------



## daisygirl 41

It was lovely to read your words Beowulf. My H and I have been reconciled a year next week, reading your story really gave me hope in the early days that there was an end to the heartache I was going through. For that I will be eternally grateful

You, Morrigan and all your family are in my thoughts. You've weathered many storms and I'm praying you will all come out of this one stronger than ever.
DG
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Yeah,it was great hearing from him again,miss them both soooo much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole

God Bless You and Keep You!!


----------



## EI

Prayers for healing and strength still coming your way..... everyday....


----------



## CantSitStill

Still praying over here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

Just got a call. Morrigan is of the respirator. They're looking to move her into a regular room.


----------



## canttrustu

Best news of the day!!!!! Hell, best news of the week!

Atta girl Morrigan, keep going- you got this.


----------



## AngryandUsed

Ah! Good news. Thks bfree


----------



## calvin

Excellent!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

is she conscious at all?

hoping for the best possible outcome


----------



## CantSitStill

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acabado

More postivie vibes sent.


----------



## bfree

*Re: Re: Beowulf and Morrigan*



Almostrecovered said:


> is she conscious at all?
> 
> hoping for the best possible outcome


He didn't say but if she were I'm sure that would have been the first news. I'm headed over again after work so I'll learn more.


----------



## strugglinghusband

bfree, when you see them tonight, pass this along.
My first grandchild will be arriving sometime around the first week of May, a girl.., (She was in the hospital for a bit today, the babys heart rate was really high, turned out everything is ok
and was released.)
We were talking about names for her(the baby), She is thinking of either Chloe or Morgan and aksed me which one I liked better, take a guess on which one I liked?


----------



## calvin

strugglinghusband said:


> bfree, when you see them tonight, pass this along.
> My first grandchild will be arriving sometime around the first week of May, a girl.., (She was in the hospital for a bit today, the babys heart rate was really high, turned out everything is ok
> and was released.)
> We were talking about names for her(the baby), She is thinking of either Chloe or Morgan and aksed me which one I liked better, take a guess on which one I liked?


That's cool SH
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

I am making my son Luke change his name to Beo,he's not happy about it but he has no choiceheNs only 14.
He'll get used to it.....or else! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare

Beowulf and Morrigan~

First, YAY! I hear you're off the ventilator Morrigan! Good for you. Are you about ready to move to a regular room? They are thinking about doing that, so how about if you keep slowly but surely improving and stabilizing, and show them that you're ready? In the meantime, I'll keep praying for you to have the physical stamina to recover, and keep praying that your body would have the nutrients and energy it needs to heal itself. Okay? Cool. 

Now I know that 'being the patient' is hard. You WANT to get better and sometimes the length of time it takes can be frustrating, not to mention that all that time you feel crummy! And i know that 'being the patient' you feel completely uncomfortable: everything hurts, you're not in your own bed in your own home, people are coming and going all the time. OY! Plus there's that thing in your head that somehow this is "all your fault" of if only you had done this or not done that, people are counting on you. You know what I mean...that talking in your head that is kind of negative and down on yourself. Well here's the thing. I want to say right out loud, right now, that I know it's hard and uncomfortable and frustrating and all kinds of stuff, but Morrigan you are very LOVED and very WANTED exactly the way you are. You don't have to be a perfect physical specimen or even in perfect health, because your beauty is from your heart and 'who you are' and that will never change. So be gentle on yourself. When you're frustrated, it's okay to be angry. This kind of stuff warrants some fiery, passionate emotion! Fight for it! And it is reasonable to be angry at the situation and angry that this happened to you--any normal human would feel like that. When you're tired, it's okay to rest. When people have to help you with things, you're not a burden--it's our joy and privilege to take care of you and get to spend some time in the light of your loving! So please focus all of your energy, strength and resources on getting well and being kind to yourself. You'll get there! 

**********

Beo, I'm talking to you now. When my own Dear Hubby was in the hospital recently, I was just like you. I don't think I left his side for DAYS and I slept in the recliner type chairs they had in the rooms. Eventually I asked for a rollaway bed and got one. But I want to remind you of something. Morrigan LOVES YOU. You are important to her. When she does wake up, and she sees you thin and exhausted, she is going to worry about you. You are vital to her recovery...I mean VITAL...but in order to really be there for her and care for you, you do need to take care of yourself too or you will lose your health too! 

Now I know that hospitals provide food for the patient (and you know the price of that jello is like $50/day right)? (rolleyes) What I personally used to do is bring food from home or from the grocery store that I could eat in the room with my Dear Hubby as a picnic. I got myself my own little utensils and dishes, and kind of "step up house" a bit at the hospital. I brought changes of clothes for me, and some things for Dear Hubby's dignity like a brush, toothbrush and paste, etc. and I flirted with him in front of the nurses so he still felt loved. I'm not saying I'm perfect, but this may be for a longer-ish haul, Beo, and you need to have at least your physical strength to be there for her. Plus, I remind you again: MORRIGAN LOVES YOU. She finds you valuable enough to invest her life with you, so if she finds you that precious, don't disrespect her by not finding yourself valuable. Okay? 

Now the initial days of panic and emergency are past, and the adrenalin is dying. If you feel so worried you can't do anything, it's okay. If you're so focused on "right now" that's okay too. But bear in mind that you can not do this alone. You will need friends and family and hopefully one person who can be your friend and to whom you could say the stuff that's angry and selfish and mad. Like I told Morrigan, any normal human would be mad that his wife was hurting...or that the "lovely golden years" are now wrecked...or that life as you knew it is over. It's not a sin to have trouble adjusting to the new reality. So just like I told Morrigan it's okay to have trouble and struggle with the fairness of all this and whatnot. Just be gentle to yourself and realize it's going to be kind of like an affair in that some days you'll be all up and happy and then there will be a set back or the doc will say "no more of this or that" and you'll be sad. All these things are just normal, so don't beat yourself up about it. 

For now...eat regularly. Set an alarm if you're like me and you tend to forget. Get some exercise, even if it's just walking down to the shop to buy her some flowers or a card. Start "setting up shop" a little in the hospital. Start thinking about who you could really open up to and talk to (a brother/sister, a friend, your pastor?) and mainly, show Morrigan that she was smart to love you. Take care of yourself so you can take care of her. 

Love you both!


----------



## CantSitStill

Awesome post affaircare...all that you said is so true 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare

I remember being in the hospital with my Dear Hubby. It was not easy and sometimes I felt SO SELFISH for wanting to go sit on a bench outside and feel the breeze...or wanting to get one whole night's sleep with no nurses walking in at 4am. How could I think of myself when my husband was ill? 

I'm just saying--we're humans here. It's okay to feel a whole bunch of stuff.


----------



## CantSitStill

I agree, Beo deserves a normal night's sleep and I bet it's real hard to do but yes he needs to take care of his needs in order to be able to help her with her needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jh52

Agree with AC and CSS - Beowulf take care of yourself. My wife and I have been going through some health issues and hospital stays as well. While we always want to be there and be with our spouses - they would also want us to take care of ourselves. 

Just take a deep breath and a break Beowulf - Morrigan would want that - and soon she will tell you this herself.

Thanks bfree for the updates. Prayers for Morrigan and Beowulf as well as those who believe on this thread.


----------



## calvin

Beo took me to task a few times when me and CSS were about 3-4 months into R,it was like being scolded by my Dad.
He was right just like my Dad when I was acting like an idiot.Him and Morrigan gave me some shoves in the right direction.
Morrigan was a excellent mentor to CSS.
If they were still on I belive our R would have gone smoother and faster.
I can't wait til they are back home.
It does frustrate the hell out of me when things like this happen to good people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jh52

calvin said:


> Beo took me to task a few times when me and CSS were about 3-4 months into R,it was like being scolded by my Dad.
> He was right just like my Dad when I was acting like an idiot.Him and Morrigan gave me some shoves in the right direction.
> Morrigan was a excellent mentor to CSS.
> If they were still on I belive our R would have gone smoother and faster.
> I can't wait til they are back home.
> It does frustrate the hell out of me when things like this happen to good people.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All it means Calvin is that we are all human beings.


----------



## bfree

I'm home a little earlier tonight. I've been spending so much time at the hospital that I've been missing the Mrs something fierce.

So here's the update. Morrigan is indeed off the respirator. If it weren't for all the wires and tubes she would just look like she's peacefully sleeping. They haven't moved her yet. It may not be until tomorrow. They're waiting for a room to become available. The head doctor is going to get them a private room with a second real bed for Beowulf. Turns out that he helped the doctor's son a while ago when he got into trouble. So the doctor said he would take care of them. That will be nice. Plenty of room for people to visit too. Its also why the hospital has been so flexible with visiting hours and bending other rules. I swear Beowulf knows everyone.

We were talking about how Morrigan has made such remarkable progress lately. She moving more and more each day. And now of course she no longer needed the respirator. When she was first brought in the doctor's were concerned because her vitals weren't good. Since the stroke was somewhat close to her brain stem they thought that it might have been damaged. The brain stem controls the involuntary systems like breathing, blood pressure etc. But since her vitals are now stable they're pretty sure there is no damage. So when we talked about all her recent progress we both joked that it was because of AR's avatar and his threat of sicking his turtle on her. Turtle fear is an impressive motivator apparently. lol

So all in all it was a good visit. The only sad part was when Beowulf's and Morrigan's oldest son was talking to her. He has to leave on Sunday and he was telling her that the kids were here and if she woke up before they left they could all have a nice visit. He said it would be very sad if they had to go before she woke up. I choked up when he said that but maybe it will motivate her to fight even harder. I've already volunteered to take them to the airport on Sunday.

You all should know that Beowulf continues to read all the posts to Morrigan. He and I talk about them as well. I don't respond to most of them because they're really meant for them but you all are such amazing people. I read these posts and I am blown away by your compassion and love. He talks about each of you. If I tried to write everything he's said I would either forget some people or the post would dwarf anything EI has ever written. And I have no interest in trying to take her title away (although AC is right up there as well).

Look at that. This is approaching epic post status. Ok, that's the news for tonight. Time to catch up on a few PMs and spend some quality time with the Mrs.


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> I'm home a little earlier tonight. I've been spending so much time at the hospital that I've been missing the Mrs something fierce.
> 
> So here's the update. Morrigan is indeed off the respirator. If it weren't for all the wires and tubes she would just look like she's peacefully sleeping. They haven't moved her yet. It may not be until tomorrow. They're waiting for a room to become available. The head doctor is going to get them a private room with a second real bed for Beowulf. Turns out that he helped the doctor's son a while ago when he got into trouble. So the doctor said he would take care of them. That will be nice. Plenty of room for people to visit too. Its also why the hospital has been so flexible with visiting hours and bending other rules. I swear Beowulf knows everyone.
> 
> We were talking about how Morrigan has made such remarkable progress lately. She moving more and more each day. And now of course she no longer needed the respirator. When she was first brought in the doctor's were concerned because her vitals weren't good. Since the stroke was somewhat close to her brain stem they thought that it might have been damaged. The brain stem controls the involuntary systems like breathing, blood pressure etc. But since her vitals are now stable they're pretty sure there is no damage. So when we talked about all her recent progress we both joked that it was because of AR's avatar and his threat of sicking his turtle on her. Turtle fear is an impressive motivator apparently. lol
> 
> So all in all it was a good visit. The only sad part was when Beowulf's and Morrigan's oldest son was talking to her. He has to leave on Sunday and he was telling her that the kids were here and if she woke up before they left they could all have a nice visit. He said it would be very sad if they had to go before she woke up. I choked up when he said that but maybe it will motivate her to fight even harder. I've already volunteered to take them to the airport on Sunday.
> 
> You all should know that Beowulf continues to read all the posts to Morrigan. He and I talk about them as well. I don't respond to most of them because they're really meant for them but you all are such amazing people. I read these posts and I am blown away by your compassion and love. He talks about each of you. If I tried to write everything he's said I would either forget some people or the post would dwarf anything EI has ever written. And I have no interest in trying to take her title away (although AC is right up there as well).
> 
> Look at that. This is approaching epic post status. Ok, that's the news for tonight. Time to catch up on a few PMs and spend some quality time with the Mrs.


Thanks bfree,that was the most upbeat update yet,I'm glad beo can have a bed so he can catch some sleep next to his wife.
Beo and Morrigan have touched so many lives in positive ways,its nice to see people step in and help them.
I remember when they both told us to get ahold of them anytime.
Beo take care brother,thank you for what you and Morrigan did for me and CSS,I owe you guys.
Bfree don't push yourself too hard man,your wife must be one hell of a lady,I can tell she has your back.

Don't worry about matching EI's post....never happen.
War and Peace doesn't have sh!t on EI.

Thinking of you all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Oh I really really like this news. So glad the damage wasn't where they thought it would be. Yes I know there is still some damage but this is good news  I really believe she is gonna pull thru. Beowulf, tell her how well you have been taking care of youself. That will make her very happy. I know she hears everything you are saying. You two are such an inspiration of what true love really is. Hugs and kisses to both of you from calvin and me  Bfree..thank you so much for being the supportive friend you have been to them and their family and thank you for this communication you have given them to us  God is good and He will heal Morrigan and He will make sure Beohwulf is taken care of too. He will also bless you Bfree for all you have done  Keep the faith!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

jh52 said:


> All it means Calvin is that we are all human beings.


Ain't that the truth jh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

We love you EI but lol we gotta joke about your long posts..They are very endearing and well worth reading every word  Beo and Morrigan EI and I have become close and talk to eachother for support  Bfree has taken good care of us also, well Jh52, Mattmatt and oh I hate to leave people out but anyway..don't worry we all have been supporting eachother and I know that makes you smile 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

I still have no clue why bouncing turtle therapy isn't recognized by the AMA yet as a safe and effective method for stroke rehabilitation

Truly great news, I look forward to hear better news tomorrow


----------



## bfree

CantSitStill said:


> Oh I really really like this news. So glad the damage wasn't where they thought it would be. Yes I know there is still some damage but this is good news  I really believe she is gonna pull thru. Beowulf, tell her how well you have been taking care of youself. That will make her very happy. I know she hears everything you are saying. You two are such an inspiration of what true love really is. Hugs and kisses to both of you from calvin and me  Bfree..thank you so much for being the supportive friend you have been to them and their family and thank you for this communication you have given them to us  God is good and He will heal Morrigan and He will make sure Beohwulf is taken care of too. He will also bless you Bfree for all you have done  Keep the faith!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to keep the faith CSS. Beowulf would tan my hide if I didn't. lol

calvin, you think he gave you a 2x4 once in a while? Try being in the same room with him a few times a week. They say that you can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs. Beowulf skipped all that and went right for the chicken.

Sorry if I'm joking too much but I'm really feeling pretty good tonight.


----------



## CantSitStill

I believe it Bfree Beowulf does NOT give up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare

Almostrecovered said:


> I still have no clue why bouncing turtle therapy isn't recognized by the AMA yet as a safe and effective method for stroke rehabilitation


I know why: you recover from the stroke just in time to have epileptic seizure! That bouncy turtle makes something in my brain short circuit and I would do anything to avoid looking at it. 

Still love seeing it though :smthumbup:


----------



## EI

It must just be me, but I have ALWAYS liked the bouncing turtle ..... not to be confused with AR..... it took a while before I actually developed any sort of positive feelings about him.  But, the bouncing turtle seems like it could keep up with me..... match my energy level. :smthumbup: I see it dancing around and it energizes me. Oh, well..... that's just me, I guess! 

Now, on to the good news! _Thank you so much, bfree,_ for taking even more of your limited time when you are already busier than usual to keep everyone here updated. I know that many of us are constantly checking in to see if there is any news. I am so excited to hear that Morrigan is improving more every day. I do believe that God answers prayers and I think that what we are witnessing is a direct result of that. 

B1 and I will continue to lift you all up in prayer.

Now, bfree, go spend some quality time with the lovely and patient Mrs. bfree.... 

BTW: I've been noticing a lot of cracks around TAM, lately, about "EI" sized posts...... If you all think you're offending me.... you're not.


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> I have to keep the faith CSS. Beowulf would tan my hide if I didn't. lol
> 
> calvin, you think he gave you a 2x4 once in a while? Try being in the same room with him a few times a week. They say that you can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs. Beowulf skipped all that and went right for the chicken.
> 
> Sorry if I'm joking too much but I'm really feeling pretty good tonight.


Got to have some humor bfree,none of us would ever make it if we didn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Just saying goodnight before bed. Thinking of you always and praying before I go to bed..I tend to fall asleep in the middle of praying too so will pray before I lay down. Keep the faith and know lots of us are prayin. Please give us an update if you can tomorrow bfree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy

B & M have survived a lot together already. May God give them the strength to get through this and bounce back even stronger.


----------



## Gaia

Beowulf stay strong! Morrigan get well! I know I'm a stranger but I am wishing and hoping you both make it through this. Hell I change my mind. I KNOW you will get through this. Morrigan I hope you get better. Beowulf I did appreciate the post you made, even if it was just one, on one of my threads. I feel kind of cheated though since you were banned before you could really lay down some 2x4's for gate and I. 

I do hope the mods lift your ban and you both come back to TAM to share your wisdom with the rest of us. I hope this doesn't do any damage to morrigan. I'm praying she makes it through with her health in tact. 







JH I know this is a thread for Beo and morrigan but I do hope you and your wife are doing well.


----------



## calvin

Looking forward to another good update.
God please take care of Beo,Morrigan,bfree and their family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Good morning Beo and Morrigan! The news is so uplifting. I knew if it could be done Morrigan, you could do it. Keep at it girl. It was that darned bouncing turtle visting threat wasnt it???? As I said, dont do that to yourself or poor Beo.

Im so glad youre off the respirator and holding your own. You have to be more comfortable. Try and wake up so you can see your son and grandbabies before Sunday. I know you are, Im really hoping you can.

Beo, Im so glad youre gonna get a bed to lay in. I know youre not about to leave her, thats the kind of man you are. It will be good to lay your head down. And please do eat something. Everyday that passes is one day closer to her being awake and needing your help. Youre gonna need your strength.

All my thoughts and prayers comin your way.

Love

CTU

P.S- remember when you TOLD me that my H HAD to get another job ASP? That R would not work until he did? You told me to get him out of there basically if we had to live in a cardboard box- you were so right. You saved me. You saved him. and YOu saved us. Without you beating that drum so very loudly Beo, Im not sure it would have happened. And I was losing faith by the day. So thank you. I will never forget how hard you worked with me and the compassion you showed to us both at the worst time of our lives.
Ive shared with MR. Ctu about Morrigans condition, he remembers you well and sends his thoughts and prayers as well along with his gratitude.


----------



## bfree

Just talked to Beowulf. He said there is a room for Morrigan and they should be moving her this morning. As soon as it's ready they'll be removing some of the tubes and wires to transport her. The head doctor came and saw them this morning. He said as soon as he found out Morrigan was a patient he started pulling a few strings behind the scenes. He just stopped by to tell Beowulf he was going to take care of them and not to worry. That was nice.


----------



## calvin

I'm glad they got people pulling for them like that.
That's how it should be,Beo and Morriagan have earned the respect of so many people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

Just had this text exchange.

B: She's awake!
Me: what? When?
B: she woke up when they were moving her!
Me: awesome, did she say anything
B: I have to call others. Come when you can and I'll tell you everything

I'm so happy I'm crying. And I'm stuck at work!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

bfree said:


> Just had this text exchange.
> 
> B: She's awake!
> Me: what? When?
> B: she woke up when they were moving her!
> Me: awesome, did she say anything
> B: I have to call others. Come when you can and I'll tell you everything
> 
> I'm so happy I'm crying. And I'm stuck at work!


Holy crap that's awesome!!!


----------



## daisygirl 41

Wonderful news!
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## survivorwife

bfree said:


> Just had this text exchange.
> 
> B: She's awake!
> Me: what? When?
> B: she woke up when they were moving her!
> Me: awesome, did she say anything
> B: I have to call others. Come when you can and I'll tell you everything
> 
> I'm so happy I'm crying. And I'm stuck at work!


Wonderful news!! Thanks for sharing!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered

bfree said:


> Just had this text exchange.
> 
> B: She's awake!
> Me: what? When?
> B: she woke up when they were moving her!
> Me: awesome, did she say anything
> B: I have to call others. Come when you can and I'll tell you everything
> 
> I'm so happy I'm crying. And I'm stuck at work!


why can't I hit the like button 10,000 times?!


----------



## calvin

This is excellent,I almost want to cry,I think God has been foolded with so many prayers lately that he heard us.
This really puts a smile on my face.
Morrigan is a fighter,she's got this.
Thank you bfree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41

calvin said:


> This is excellent,I almost want to cry,I think God has been foolded with so many prayers lately that he heard us.
> This really puts a smile on my face.
> Morrigan is a fighter,she's got this.
> Thank you bfree
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like Like Like!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

Just a lurker here, following this thread, sending my silent thoughts for recovery. 

Such wonderful news!


----------



## calvin

daisygirl 41 said:


> Like Like Like!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Flooded with prayers? More like a tsunami!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MainMan#6

This is HUGE news!!!

So Thankful


----------



## bfree

I'm not going to get any work done. I'm going to try to get out of here early. Whoohoo


----------



## calvin

I don't think I know any true soulmates but Beo and Morrigan are the real deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strugglinghusband

bfree said:


> Just had this text exchange.
> 
> B: She's awake!
> Me: what? When?
> B: she woke up when they were moving her!
> Me: awesome, did she say anything
> B: I have to call others. Come when you can and I'll tell you everything
> 
> I'm so happy I'm crying. And I'm stuck at work!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This just made my weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canttrustu

OMG!!!!!!! GO MORRIGAN!!!!!!!!! Go!!!!!!

She's on her way Beo!!!!!! So happy! My heart is pounding! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you God!


----------



## Almostrecovered

on a sad side note, the turtle has to stay on TAM instead of going to the hospital


----------



## bfree

Don't be so sure. If she doesn't have all of that equipment hooked up to her and now that she's in a regular room I'll be able to turn on my cell phone. The turtle can dance on the screen.


----------



## canttrustu

Almostrecovered said:


> on a sad side note, the turtle has to stay on TAM instead of going to the hospital


WHY do you think she woke up turtle????? She had to get out of the turtle nightmare!! ......and she wants to see those grandbabies!!!!!!!

GO MORRIGAN! Yay, Beo I can hardly contain myself, I cant imagine how you must be feeling!!!!! So Happy for you all!

Thanks Bfree for keeping us in the loop. I know you cant wait to see them!


----------



## Almostrecovered

well here's a mini turtling for her to enjoy:


----------



## MattMatt

Hurrah! That's brilliant news!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole

Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## canttrustu

Karma works in good ways too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EI

I'm amazed....... But, I shouldn't be. The power and the strength of their "love story" only continues to grow stronger with the passing of time. Together..... they truly are a living inspiration.... Again, I'm amazed...... I can't stop smiling! 

The power of prayer, the power of love and the power of hope cannot be denied when you witness something as inspiring as this!


----------



## Affaircare

Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like!

Does it have to be turtles dancing? I mean I realize that's the BIG threat, but couldn't kittens dancing but just an motivating?


----------



## CantSitStill

wow I have goosebumps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame

So thankful.


----------



## CantSitStill

tears of joy here, was taking my shower and thinking about her and was thinking..man she must have one heck of a headache. I don't know why I was thinking that. I shoulda got on here and checked earlier. Wow so happy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## messeduplady

Wow, been away for a while and you guys really know how to shake me up  

Sooooo pleased for Beo & Morrigan; amazing news for amazing people. 

Plus, I love that flipping bouncy turtle too - think its brainwashing us all......!!!!!


----------



## bfree

I've given up even trying to get any work done. I already asked my boss and I'll be leaving here in an hour or so.

When Morrigan was first brought in it didn't look good at all. Even though I tried to be as objective as I could I'm sure you could tell from my posts that it was touch and go for the first couple of days. Then she started to improve a little but I still thought this was going to be a long journey. And I know she (they) aren't out of the woods but.....

How does this happen?! If I didn't believe in the power of prayer before I do now. Did God finally realize that we need her more than he does right now? Was He just testing us and demonstrating to us that He is here and hears us. Right now I'm just so full of emotion. Sorry for droning on but I just need to talk.


----------



## bfree

I just feel so humble and in awe.


----------



## Acabado

:smthumbup:


----------



## CantSitStill

Bless you Bfree, drive safe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jh52

What a wonderful way to start the weekend.

Hang in there Morrigan ---

You as well Beo

Thanks bfree for the updates.

Thanks Chris H and mods to permit bfree and the rest of us to follow this love story through another chapter.


----------



## Mrs_Mathias

That's so wonderful!!! Sending all my positive energy to support M&B through the continued healing process. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed

Bfree ,

I have experienced the lovely hands of Lord. Excuse me non-believers.

We don't know the purpose of all this.

Just abiding in His will, is such a wonderful experience and awe inspiring.

Maybe you are undergoing this.

Blessings from Him.


----------



## bfree

The doctors are in with her right now so I stepped out for a few minutes. She looks better than I thought she would. She's a bit pale but for someone who had gone through what she has she looks pretty good. When they were moving her to the room they bumped the gurney leaving the elevator. They heard a grunt and looked and her eyes were open. I guess there was a pretty big scene in the hallway after that. She can't really talk right now probably because of the respirator and the tube in her throat. But she can whisper so her voice should come back in time. I'll do a better update later.


----------



## CantSitStill

wow so cool that she's awake, wonder what she's thinking, wonder if she's hungry, wondering so many things, this is so exciting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

So so happy for this news. AND it sounds like from what Bfree says that she is trying to talk! I wonder what her first words were? "Beo, why in the world were you reading the WHOLE time i was trying to rest? You just kept talking about TAM posts- Are YOU ok???" lol


----------



## CantSitStill

canttrustu said:


> So so happy for this news. AND it sounds like from what Bfree says that she is trying to talk! I wonder what her first words were? "Beo, why in the world were you reading the WHOLE time i was trying to rest? You just kept talking about TAM posts- Are YOU ok???" lol


LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChangingMe

Wonderful news! Welcome back, Morrigan!


----------



## B1

Wonderful news, what a nice way to start the weekend off. God bless.


----------



## bfree

We're heading home now. Going to let the family have some time alone together. The nurses gave Morrigan a marker and one of those erasable boards to write on. Her first words to Beowulf were "miss me?"


----------



## CantSitStill

awww 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChangingMe

Ok, that might be one of the most beautiful things I've ever read. So happy for them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

She didn't draw a turtle with the words, "help me"?


----------



## calvin

Almostrecovered said:


> She didn't draw a turtle with the words, "help me"?


Pic of turtle soup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

So we're home. I was filled in on the events of today somewhat. The nurses had unhooked Morrigan from all the tubes. wires and whatnot. They moved her to a gurney and were transporting her to the room. Getting off the elevator they bumped the gurney and heard a groan. Beowulf looked at Morrigan and her eyes were open. She had a very disappointed look on her face. She later said, well wrote, that she woke up sometime during the ride and when they bumped her she got mad. lol She's such a firecracker. Must be that Irish stubbornness. There was a big scene in the hallway and they quickly moved her to the room. Doctors rushed in and were checking her out for most of the day. Now that she's awake they can assess the after effects of the stroke. So far she seems to be doing pretty well. She has loss of feeling in her left arm and left leg but she can move them both. Like I said before she can't talk but its believed that's more to do with the respirator and other equipment they had her hooked up to. She can swallow and she seems to be able to whisper words so that's good. Her memory is fuzzy but she thinks she recalls things from the past few days. She remembers the nurses coming in to check on her and she remembers people talking to her. She doesn't remember anything about the stroke or right afterwords.

I can't believe how good she looks considering everything. She is smiling and seems to be in good spirits. Oh and CSS she does indeed have a headache but they're giving her pain medication. She is very weak but that's to be expected. I've never seen anyone in a coma before let alone someone who just woke up from one so I'm not in a position to judge but to me this is just amazing. Oh and she also chastised Beowulf for not taking care of himself.

Morrigan: You look awful. This is what I get to see when I wake up?

There was a lot going on so there wasn't really too much time to really talk much. Beowulf is always smiling but today was the biggest smile I've ever seen on him. Now I know what they mean when they say smiling ear to ear. Tomorrow they want to bring the children to see Morrigan. She's so looking forward to it. They're also going to run more tests (of course). She'll still be in the hospital for a while I would guess.

I've been waiting to say this all day so now I'm going to.

God is great!


----------



## CantSitStill

Amen God is Awesome! Gosh this is so amazing wow..I honestly don't know why suddenly I said to myself that she must have a massive headache but I have a feeling it was when she woke up. I hadn't checked TAM in a while and had no idea. God does amazing things. Like I said "All things are possible for those who believe in Him" I am so happy for her, Beo, kids, you, everyone  From here she can get better and better..sure enough we were all right about him taking care of himself for her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> So we're home. I was filled in on the events of today somewhat. The nurses had unhooked Morrigan from all the tubes. wires and whatnot. They moved her to a gurney and were transporting her to the room. Getting off the elevator they bumped the gurney and heard a groan. Beowulf looked at Morrigan and her eyes were open. She had a very disappointed look on her face. She later said, well wrote, that she woke up sometime during the ride and when they bumped her she got mad. lol She's such a firecracker. Must be that Irish stubbornness. There was a big scene in the hallway and they quickly moved her to the room. Doctors rushed in and were checking her out for most of the day. Now that she's awake they can assess the after effects of the stroke. So far she seems to be doing pretty well. She has loss of feeling in her left arm and left leg but she can move them both. Like I said before she can't talk but its believed that's more to do with the respirator and other equipment they had her hooked up to. She can swallow and she seems to be able to whisper words so that's good. Her memory is fuzzy but she thinks she recalls things from the past few days. She remembers the nurses coming in to check on her and she remembers people talking to her. She doesn't remember anything about the stroke or right afterwords.
> 
> I can't believe how good she looks considering everything. She is smiling and seems to be in good spirits. Oh and CSS she does indeed have a headache but they're giving her pain medication. She is very weak but that's to be expected. I've never seen anyone in a coma before let alone someone who just woke up from one so I'm not in a position to judge but to me this is just amazing. Oh and she also chastised Beowulf for not taking care of himself.
> 
> Morrigan: You look awful. This is what I get to see when I wake up?
> 
> There was a lot going on so there wasn't really too much time to really talk much. Beowulf is always smiling but today was the biggest smile I've ever seen on him. Now I know what they mean when they say smiling ear to ear. Tomorrow they want to bring the children to see Morrigan. She's so looking forward to it. They're also going to run more tests (of course). She'll still be in the hospital for a while I would guess.
> 
> I've been waiting to say this all day so now I'm going to.
> 
> God is great!


Good stuff bfree,she's strong,she is going to be alright.
Like I said,my Dad with two strokes and a heart attack in the last five years or so and at 82 has made one hell of a recovery.
You can't keep a good man or woman down bfree.

Now make Beo take a shower and shave.
Thanks for keeping us informed bfree,we really do appreciate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

This is just sooooo good to hear!!! See Beo, we told you you were gonna get into trouble..

Im thrilled for the B/M family. Beyond thrilled. 

Now BEO- take care of yourself!!!


----------



## Cosmos

Prayers and healing thoughts sent...


----------



## Acabado

bfree said:


> Morrigan: You look awful. This is what I get to see when I wake up?


----------



## Ignis

Great news, thanks God!!


----------



## calvin

Good God look at all the peoples lives Beo and Morrigan have touched and that's just the few we know about here on Tams.
World desperatley needs more people like them.
They both make me believe love is real.
Seeing friends like bfree and his wife and the people here reaching out gives me faith.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Cannot stop thinking about you guys and the celebration that you are having 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60

:thumbup: :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

WOW! I've been away all day and come home to this - FANTASTIC!


----------



## golfergirl

I just had a feeling. So many similarities with my son, I just knew it had to be a great outcome. Similarities continue down to having to whisper and communicate with white board. I feel only good news forward. 😘
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI

Thank you Lord!

SHOUT TO THE LORD (LYRICS) - YouTube


----------



## CantSitStill

EI said:


> Thank you Lord!
> 
> SHOUT TO THE LORD (LYRICS) - YouTube


I do love that song...also the song God Is Good..clap clap clap..all the time...

One mor I love Blessed be The Lord. Goodnight sleep well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia

This is great news indeed. Keep us updated bfree.


----------



## canttrustu

Good morning Beo and Morrigan!! Hope youre feeling stronger today Morrigan and Beo I hope you finally got some rest. I just wanted to stop in and say I am thinking of you both and so happy for the great news! 

Thinking of you both today!

Love

Ctu


----------



## MattMatt

Good day from the UK! 

And moderators? Thank you. God bless you for your forbearance, wisdom and your love. Well done. Please accept my heartfelt thanks for how you handled this situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy

So glad to hear that things are improving so much! I'll keep them in my thoughts and hope that things continue positively!


----------



## lordmayhem

Praise the Lord. 

This story has brought tears to my eyes. The kind of story that you read about in Readers Digest, except we got to see it unfold here in the forum.


----------



## calvin

Thinking of you both a lot today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

God I'm out of it today,soo tired
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

lordmayhem said:


> Praise the Lord.
> 
> This story has brought tears to my eyes. The kind of story that you read about in Readers Digest, except we got to see it unfold here in the forum.


And we don't get entered into the Reader's Digest draw!


----------



## AngryandUsed

Sigh..............


----------



## daisygirl 41

Wonderful news!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

Sorry I haven't updated at all today. Everyone is allowing the family some time together and Morrigan to see the grandchildren. The Mrs and I are reconnecting a little today and then we'll head over later when the kids get tired. I'll make sure to post tonight after we get home.


----------



## daisygirl 41

bfree said:


> Sorry I haven't updated at all today. Everyone is allowing the family some time together and Morrigan to see the grandchildren. The Mrs and I are reconnecting a little today and then we'll head over later when the kids get tired. I'll make sure to post tonight after we get home.


Your an angel bfree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

wishing you a wonderful reunion with family today..alot to be thankful for..bet they are all saying thank you for waking up  very happy for you all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare

Isaiah 46:4:

"Even to your old age and gray hairs I am he, I am he who will sustain you. I have made you and I will carry you; I will sustain you and I will rescue you."


----------



## bfree

We came home early. Morrigan is exhausted. These last couple of days have been a little much for her but she's doing much better. She spent quite a long time with the grandchildren. Beowulf said she was beaming. The family had a great day together. I'm taking their oldest son and his family to the airport tomorrow but they're going to try to come back down for another week when she goes home. The four of us had a very nice relaxing visit. Morrigan is talking better. She can speak a little but her voice is very hoarse. Again, to be expected. We prayed together for a while and will do so again tomorrow. Morrigan said something that was very interesting. She asked in any of the people from TAM stopped by to see her. Beowulf had shown her the print outs from the thread so she knew he was reading them to her. But she still thought people were with her in the room. The interesting part if that I think she is right. You all were really with her through all of this. No matter how tired her and Beowulf are they are always smiling and in good spirits. I didn't really find out more about her condition since they were so wiped out. I'll probably learn more tomorrow I'd guess. She did want me to express her sincere gratitude for all your prayers and well wishes. She also said to thank you for urging Beowulf to eat and take care of himself even if he didn't actually follow through on much of it. Morrigan said she is on the case now and she'll make sure he gets his rest and eats. They pushed the two beds together btw so they can sleep next to each other. I told Beowulf not to slip between the beds and fall on the floor but he said if he does at least he's already in a hospital.


----------



## Harken Banks

This sounds very positive. Thanks Bfree. Continued best wishes Morrigan and Beowulf.


----------



## calvin

Thanks bfree,a lot of uplifting stuff in that update,makes me smile,tell them me and CSS love them.
This is really good news.
Why don't you get some rest bfree,I think you need it also.
Thanks for being our ears and eyes.
You're a good dude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

calvin said:


> Thanks bfree,a lot of uplifting stuff in that update,makes me smile,tell them me and CSS love them.
> This is really good news.
> Why don't you get some rest bfree,I think you need it also.
> Thanks for being our ears and eyes.
> You're a good dude.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are too calvin. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## CantSitStill

This post makes me smile. Sounds like she is doing pretty well..Thank the good Lord. I got a chuckle outa her thinking people from TAM were there with her. The headache thing still makes me go wow lol..Mentally I believe I have been there. My care for both of them is very strong and some day I do want to visit them. You have been a great friend to them Bfree 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Too cute Morrigan. While we havent been there pysically I believe we've all been there in spirit. Ive thought of you and Beo constantly and am so relieved and happy to hear youre on the mend. 

I love the part about him pushing the beds together!!! Love at its finest.


----------



## calvin

Still praying
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60

calvin said:


> Still praying
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Always. For everybody.


----------



## CantSitStill

Hey Bfree, when you get a chance call Beo and let us know how Morrigan's doing..sorry don't mean to be a pest but just care and wanna know what's up...when you get a chance 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

I took Beowulf and Morrigan's son and family to the airport today. They spent a good day with them yesterday and a little today before they had to leave. When Morrigan goes home they're going to try to come back out again. I already told them that I'll do the airport shuttle again. Morrigan is tired but she seems much stronger today. Her voice is coming back slowly. Her words are slow and measured. That's really the only way I can describe it. It might be due to the stroke or maybe her throat is still sore. Her voice is still hoarse but less than yesterday. Beowulf looks much better today. He was showered and shaved when we got there so Morrigan must have got after him. They did have the beds pushed together last night. I'm sure the nurses had more difficulty doing their rounds or whatever they call it but nobody complained. We had a nice prayer session with just the four of us again. We made sure to include everyone here on TAM and Beowulf and Morrigan wanted me to specifically mention calvin and CSS and JH and his wife. I told them how much calvin helped me that first few nights when I was really struggling. They weren't surprised at all. They said he sometimes comes off as rough but he has a heart of gold and endless compassion. Morrigan said when she was prayer that she asked God to send some of that same love and healing she received to JH and his wife. We all agreed that once Morrigan is well enough we have to start doing more together. Beowulf and I talked about maybe starting another support group at church like he did before but this time involving the girls more. I think I'd like that. We all feel that this was a signal that we have a lot more work to do and we can't take anything for granted anymore. I know I feel as if I'm changed after this. Mrs bfree said she feels more urgency as well. That's all I can think of tonight. Its been a busy week to say the least but I think a lot of good has come out of this.


----------



## bfree

CantSitStill said:


> Hey Bfree, when you get a chance call Beo and let us know how Morrigan's doing..sorry don't mean to be a pest but just care and wanna know what's up...when you get a chance
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Posted at the same time lol


----------



## CantSitStill

Thank you Bfree 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

It warms my heart that they are both doing better. I think about those 2 when we have our rough times and remind myself that they went thru hell before they got better. I look up to Beo and Morrigan so much and know that if they can do it so can we. Always thinking of them and always praying for them. Love this good news. God is Good 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Thank you bfree,its good to hear that things continue to get better.
I pray in the morning,lunch,dinner and at bedtime for beo,Morrigan and you and your wife,jh and his wife are a given every night.
The strenght you found was in you bfree,always has been,I think Beo and Morrigan brought it out more.
CSS and I are doing much better tonight,a breakdown on my part,over thinking things....Again.
Tell them we love them and we wpont let them down.
I'd want you in my corner bfree,you're alright man.
Prayers all around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

CSS, They have both told me a lot about what they went through. When I first came here even before I registered I looked up a lot of their posts to see what they already wrote. I didn't want to make the mistake of talking about anything that they hadn't already mentioned. While they went into a lot of detail about some of their struggles what I can say is that it was a lot more difficult than it may seem. You have to remember that they are over 20 years past all of this and now they are remarkable together. But it took them both a long time and a lot of work to get here. When I first joined his group he was still occasionally struggling once in a while. But by then he had learned how to deal with it and Morrigan had learned the best ways to comfort him (I think it was pancakes if I am not mistaken.) What I learned is that the trick is to focus real hard on the good memories when you are hurting the most. And the newer the good memories are the better. They've had over 20 years to make so many good new memories and now it seems easy. But you have to keep pushing through the hard times in order to be able to have those good times to focus on. I used the same technique to overcome my demons as well and it really helped me a lot.


----------



## CantSitStill

yes as soon as he came in the door she could tell he was triggering and said "ok I'll make pancakes" it's what worked for them  I do remember it was real rough and it takes times. It gets harder at the one year than it was in the beginning. We pray alot more than we ever did and I really really believe God told me and calvin "oh no you are not divorcing, you belong together" Life can get real crazy but as long as we have eachother we will get through this crazy life..like I said Beo and Morrigan are a great example. Can they now read all of this from their cell phone? Jh52 has been a huge help to us also. He reminds us of the important things in life. May God bless him and his wife. Ok sorry for talking too much. Just so happy that Morrigan is doing pretty well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

calvin said:


> Thank you bfree,its good to hear that things continue to get better.
> I pray in the morning,lunch,dinner and at bedtime for beo,Morrigan and you and your wife,jh and his wife are a given every night.
> The strenght you found was in you bfree,always has been,I think Beo and Morrigan brought it out more.
> CSS and I are doing much better tonight,a breakdown on my part,over thinking things....Again.
> Tell them we love them and we wpont let them down.
> I'd want you in my corner bfree,you're alright man.
> Prayers all around.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I read this somewhere on TAM so I know its ok to talk about.

calvin, remember that after Morrigan's affair ended Beowulf checked out of the marriage even though he said he would try to R. He was waiting for her to falter so he could say he tried and then divorce her. During that time she admitted she did not love him at all. She had checked out as well but she wanted to give it a shot because they had a son by then. After Morrigan kept to her word and didn't resume her affair Beowulf got frustrated and angry. He started abusing Morrigan and she took it all until she finally broke down mentally. It was only then that he really started trying but by then Morrigan was afraid of him. So they had to overcome that as well.

I don't like comparing things like whose affair was worse or who recovered quicker during R. Those things are all very subjective. But I'm just reminding you and CSS of this because they had to overcome A LOT! You both are already further along then they were. I think you said in the R thread that you didn't deserve this. You're right. Nobody does. But we are all human and we all interact with other humans. None of us are perfect. We all screw up a lot. I should be dead considering all the bad things I did and the self harm I subjected myself to. But I'm not so I continue on trying to make my life the best life I can. I also try to help others the way others went out of their way to help me. See that's the thing about humans. We are capable of great evil. We can and do terrible things. But we are also capable of great love and compassion. I am so often surprised at the goodness I see displayed by those I never thought had it in them. God gave us free will for a reason. Because He wants us to see all that we are capable of...good and bad. You can't appreciate the light if you never see the darkness.


----------



## CantSitStill

I just told calvin how I was afraid to go near him when he came in the door and he pretty much said yeah glad you didn't. He cannot really explain what happened to his head the past couple of days..he said his brain was like a blender. I know it will happen again..sigh.. I'm just glad I made it through and so did he. Yes I am aware of the things Beo said to Morrigan and she stuck around. I want calvin to be happy and sometimes tell myself maybe he would be happier without me. Sorry. I totally thread jacked here. We will be fine, we will. We love eachother too much to divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Looking for some more good updates on Morrigan and beo today bfree,other people here on Tams motivate me to keep moving ahead with CSS but Beo and Morrigan are my ultimate motivation,I get a lot of strenght from them,they are incredible and I will not let them down.
Still praying for all of you,fell asleep again last night praying and I believe God is hearing us.
Take care everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jh52

Hope all is still going well for Morrigan and pray she gets better and stronger everyday.

Beo -- you take care of yourself as well.


----------



## canttrustu

Woke up with thoughts of you both. Hoping each day is bringing you more and more stregnth Morrigan. Beo, you keep hanging in there. As Calvin said, youre an inspiration.


----------



## karole

I pray for God's Blessings upon Beo & Morrigan as well as the people who are struggling on this board and those poor souls that feel as if they have no where to turn.


----------



## canttrustu

Hoping for some good news today Bfree


----------



## bfree

We didn't stay long because Morrigan needs her rest tonight. This is actually good news but she is undergoing surgery tomorrow. While doctors were examining her and asking how she felt she mentioned that her leg was bothering her and had been for some time. As is typical she never complained about it because she figured it was just age creeping up on her. Turns out she has an area in her leg where blood clots are forming and doctors believe that both strokes might have been caused by blood flow obstructions when these clots dislodged. So they're going in and not only removing the clots but they're going to fix the area so no new clots will form. I don't know all the medical terminology or whatever but from what I gather its a very simple procedure but should completely take care of the issue and she shouldn't have any more strokes. So that's great news right? I don't know why they didn't find this the first time she had a stroke. Maybe because she never mentioned it and because its in her leg? As long as they fix it. I'm a bit tired so I'm probably not explaining it very well. Beowulf is going to let me know when she's out of surgery and back in her room. We'll go see her again tomorrow I imagine. So I'm taking this as really good news and I'm looking forward to having the old Morrigan back soon.


----------



## calvin

Great bfree! It keeps getting better,I love that.
She is on her way to recovering,I really believe that.
Thanks man,that perks me up,she's a fighter and so is Beo,how could they not be?
They have been at it for a long time,I love the way the way they never give up.
Gives me my second wind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

K well yeah sucks to have surgery but glad they found that problem while she is there. Beo will take good care of her as he has been. I'm praying for fast healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

bfree said:


> We didn't stay long because Morrigan needs her rest tonight. This is actually good news but she is undergoing surgery tomorrow. While doctors were examining her and asking how she felt she mentioned that her leg was bothering her and had been for some time. As is typical she never complained about it because she figured it was just age creeping up on her. Turns out she has an area in her leg where blood clots are forming and doctors believe that both strokes might have been caused by blood flow obstructions when these clots dislodged. So they're going in and not only removing the clots but they're going to fix the area so no new clots will form. I don't know all the medical terminology or whatever but from what I gather its a very simple procedure but should completely take care of the issue and she shouldn't have any more strokes. So that's great news right? I don't know why they didn't find this the first time she had a stroke. Maybe because she never mentioned it and because its in her leg? As long as they fix it. I'm a bit tired so I'm probably not explaining it very well. Beowulf is going to let me know when she's out of surgery and back in her room. We'll go see her again tomorrow I imagine. So I'm taking this as really good news and I'm looking forward to having the old Morrigan back soon.


Same thing happened to my mother!

She recovered, too!


----------



## calvin

MattMatt said:


> Same thing happened to my mother!
> 
> She recovered, too!


And my Dad but on a much larger scale and he's back and driving me nuts again!!
Oh How I missed that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChangingMe

I think it's wonderful that they seem to have figured out the cause of the strokes! Will pray that this is the fix she needs. 

Rest up, bfree. Beowulf too if you're reading this. You are both great support, but you can do more if you take care of yourselves. 

Morrigan, I don't know you, but I have been praying for you. So glad to hear that you are improving.


----------



## EI

We're still keeping you guys in our prayers......


----------



## Gaia

Rest up Morrigan and wishing you a safe surgery. Beowulf and Bfree you two rest up and eat, make sure everyone else over there is rested and fed as well. 

Love hearing how well your doing Morrigan. Keep it up.


----------



## calvin

Morrigan is a fighter for sure,she's gonna be fine,I know it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia

Good morning Beowulf, Morrigan, Bfree, and everyone else. Happy tuesday! I want to like everyones post in this thread but I've been feeling a tad lazy... :/


----------



## Mrs_Mathias

Sending positive vibes to Morrigan as she goes through her surgery today, and Beowulf as he stands beside her. Thanks for all the updates bfree.


----------



## bfree

Just got off the phone. Morrigan is back in her room and her surgery went great. She wasn't even under very long. She's still a little groggy but she's awake and alert. I'll be heading over after work.

On a side note for some reason I'm in a terrible mood today. Just short tempered and impatient. Gotta shake this before I see them.


----------



## Gaia

Have some chamomile tea and listen to calming music bfree.


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> Just got off the phone. Morrigan is back in her room and her surgery went great. She wasn't even under very long. She's still a little groggy but she's awake and alert. I'll be heading over after work.
> 
> On a side note for some reason I'm in a terrible mood today. Just short tempered and impatient. Gotta shake this before I see them.


Glad to hear she's doing better,she's really moving along.
Take it easy bfree,you're under a lot of pressure and you're doing an excellent job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Wonderful news about Morrigan!!!

Im sure the stress is just hitting. You've done alot and been a great friend. Thanks for keeping us all informed Bfree.


----------



## CantSitStill

Bfree, are you getting enough sleep? Or maybe you're catching a bug or maybe you're just stressed with everything. I'll be praying for you, hang in there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

*Re: Re: Beowulf and Morrigan*



CantSitStill said:


> Bfree, are you getting enough sleep? Or maybe you're catching a bug or maybe you're just stressed with everything. I'll be praying for you, hang in there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sleep? I seem to recall that word but it's so long ago....

Lol

I know I need more rest but don't have the time with everything going on. I just need to wind down I think. It feels like things are moving 1000 mph sometimes.


----------



## Mrs_Mathias

You have to take time to rest. Just like Beo can't help if he gets run down, you can't help the two of them if you do. Plus you have your own family to worry about on top of that. Things are going well for them. Let go of some of that anxiety, relax and celebrate a successful surgery, and go home, get a massage from Mrs. bfree, and fall asleep early tonight! Your vigilance and stress will not make Morrigan heal faster. I don't know her, but my guess is from what I've read here, that you'll become one more person for her to worry about, like Beo. 

You've been wonderful to them. The worst is passed. Let yourself key down.


----------



## Affaircare

bfree said:


> Just got off the phone. Morrigan is back in her room and her surgery went great. She wasn't even under very long. She's still a little groggy but she's awake and alert. I'll be heading over after work.











Still praying for angels to surround her and protect her as she recovers! 



bfree said:


> On a side note for some reason I'm in a terrible mood today. Just short tempered and impatient. Gotta shake this before I see them.


Bfree, last I checked you're human just like the rest of us, and someone you know and care about was direly ill. Another person you know and care about was gravely worried and not taking care of himself. And with all that stress, you took on the added "duties" of driving their kids to visit and going to the hospital to "be there" for them emotionally and physically. Now that some of the urgency has passed and the adrenalin is settling down, I think you have the right to be tired and a little cranky and impatient. Sounds to me like a little time for yourself may be in order...and then see if you can't get Beo to take a little time for himself such as just taking a walk, going outside for a breath of air...just a little, but some time for himself.

Love to you all!


----------



## Acabado

You guys don't know me either but I've been reading tons from when you were here.
Sending all the mojo, good thoughts, hugs and love that you need guys.


----------



## daisygirl 41

Lovely news.
In my thoughts Beo, Morrigan and bfree.
X

Beo,
Hubby and I have been reconciled a year tomorrow. Following in your footstep I hope.
Planning on a very special 20th anniversary in October.

X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

ditto here and you helped alot with that. You and Morrigan.


----------



## bfree

You all are right, I need to get some rest. I've been running around so much lately and I think its just catching up to me. Going to go to bed early tonight. Mrs bfree and I are going to go out to a movie and dinner on Friday just to spend some time together and unwind a little. She wants to see the movie Oz and she found a great little Lebanese restaurant nearby.

Morrigan is doing really well. Her voice is almost back, still a little scratchy but much stronger. Her leg hurts a but but she said its not as bad as she thought it would be. Oh and she got the feeling back in both her arm and leg. She was joking that she wished it had stayed numb a little longer so she wouldn't feel anything from the surgery. Beowulf is looking both relieved and exhausted. Somehow I think they'll both sleep better tonight than they have in a long time. He needs to catch up on his rest as well. I turned my cell on in the room even though I don't think I was supposed to. They read this thread and some others. It took all I had to stop them from giving advice to every thread they read. I just don't think they can help it. They see someone in pain and in need and they just immediately want to help. Anyway they had a few things they asked me to relate.

Daisygirl they wanted to congratulate you and your husband on your new anniversary. They said that the one year mark is a huge milestone and to keep working each and every day for a better marriage and an even better life together. Calvin and CSS, they wanted to tell you that even though you have been in R for a year it really didn't start until the jerk that was tormenting you was purged from your lives. That is the day the clock really started so they think you both have made remarkable progress considering everything you have endured. They both said that when you are hurting turn toward each other for support. You won't find a more willing and deserving love than each other. EI and B1, they wanted to say this: "We knew it!" EI, Morrigan had tears in her eyes when she spoke of you. She said that your courage and determination even when you were unsure of yourself is a perfect illustration of the beautiful soul you possess. Oh and she loves doves. Her favorite necklace has two doves kissing intertwined with vines. And B1, you are a remarkable man to have fought so bravely not only for your marriage but most importantly for yourself. Oh and they loved your pictures. They both said you are extremely talented. And AC, Morrigan said that she has not forgotten all the wonderful advice and counsel you provided when she was struggling with her demons. Your wisdom is only overshadowed by your big heart. Canttrustu, they both said that you need to change your name on TAM. They suggested Canloveu but you know how sappy they can get. Of all the people on TAM they disagreed the most when it came to you. Beowulf kept insisting you needed to be shocked into reality quite a bit and Morrigan kept telling him you needed loving compassion and understanding. They are so happy to hear you and your H are doing well especially considering the issues involving his work. Beowulf wants to know if his walls have come down at all? He says you'll know what it means. And AR they said if you ever change that avatar they're going to find you and bury your house in turtles. Mrs M, Beowulf told me I was much too hard on you when you first began posting. And Morrigan slapped my arm. She said I need to show more support for WS when they come to TAM. She told me to put my pitchfork away. I felt like a dog that stole a cookie. To all the others that have posted in the thread and to all that they didn't get the pleasure of meeting they say nothing is impossible if you really want it and are willing to work for it. Just keep focused on your goal and what is really important in life. Sometimes you need to be firm but you can always act with love and kindness in your heart. (Not sure I got that last sentence right)

Anyway that was most of what they said. They said a lot so I might have missed some. I remember something about peanut butter but I don't know what that was about. Anyway I'm headed for bed. I'm feeling much better than I did earlier today. Spending time with them always helps me in that regard. Good night all.


----------



## B1

Wow, that brought me to tears, mentioning me and EI and believing in us means a lot.

I am so happy for Beo and Morrigan. So glad things are looking up. Sorry I haven't been around much, I don't get out of the r thread very often. I do need to get out more 

Thank you so much Bfree for taking the time to post that for them and us.

God bless and good night.


----------



## EI

Thank you so much for the amazing updates, bfree. You are seriously starting to give me a run for my money on your post size! 

I continue to be inspired by Beo and Morrigan's enduring love story, the power of prayer in healing, the love, support and encouragement that continues to grow on this thread, the admins for respectfully allowing this thread, bfree's example of true friendship with Beo and Morrigan..... And, finally, Morrigan's ability to bounce back from being unconscious one week to reading the threads, alongside Beo, and doling out concern, compassion and inspiration for all of us.

It has been a blessing to me just being witness to it all......

You all continue to be in my prayers...... which I must get to now, as my alarm goes off in less than 4 hours.

Take care,
~ EI


----------



## calvin

Incredible bfree,thanks and give them our love
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Wow. Even in moments like this they are reaching out to others. Yep, thats Beo and Morrigan. Ok so I'll keep it brief and address it VERY quickly-

BEO trust me when I tell you REALITY has hit me like a freakin' ton of bricks and there's so much you dont know. I've had the hardest year ever! Alot has happened.Alot. And ty Morrigan for understanding. My heart was truly broken. Still is. And Im not surprised that ya'll disagreed about me, you did even then. I remember Morrigan reigning Beo in a time or two. Anyway, yes Beo he's taken down alot of walls. I wont say all of them but alot. He's in IC and its helping. And of course nearly a year of NC hasnt hurt either. We are still working and have alot to do and thank you for thinking of us.

Take care of yourselves! SO very happy for the outcome of everything for you both. 

Love always

CTU


----------



## Mrs_Mathias

Thanks so much for the update bfree. It's so humbling to discover that people care, as weird as that may sound. Thank you to Beowulf and Morrigan for taking the time and energy to read some of my story. It means a great deal to me. Best wishes as you continue your amazing recovery, Morrigan, and as the two of you continue to write your own love story, day after day. The hope that offers to people like me can't be measured.


----------



## thesunwillcomeout

I've been following this since I read a reference in another thread but haven't posted before, and you all don't know me, but I'm so overwhelmed with the power of grace on so many levels. 

Morrigan, I'm so glad you are well and recovering in all regards. Phewy. Your resilience and tenacity are inspiring!

Beowulf, CTU sent my husband to your thread and it made a HUGE impact on him. He's referenced it in counseling. Though he may not be a TAM'r, your thread, your example impacted him greatly ---he read it several times. Thank you to you both (and my dear friend CTU) for pursuing the good 

Prayers for continued recovery! You two are a gift.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

So happy to hear Morrigan's doing well  I do know about the peanutbutter, was a silly inside joke. Sounds like they really miss coming to TAM. Also I'm glad to hear you are gonna rest up Bfree 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

I wish and I'm not trying to say anything bad about TAM administration, i'm not but I just wish after all of these months that they could get just one last chance : (
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

ok can somebody please tell us why Bfree is banned and how long? Please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI

Really???? No???? 

Morrigan, Beowulf, bfree............. You all will remain in our prayers...... 

bfree, you better not have done anything to have gotten yourself perma-banned.....


----------



## CantSitStill

Yes thank God she is doing well...would hate to not get an update when she was in her coma..hope she can get out of the hospital soon and that they can get back to normal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

I hate this,no updates on Beo or Morrigan.
Or bfree.
Prayers guys.
Take care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Agreed Calvin. Hope all is well. Looking forward to hearing from you Bfree. Hope youre getting some much needed rest. Beo and Morrigan, I am hoping and praying for continued improvement.


----------



## EI

Still praying for you guys and anxiously awaiting an update! 

_“Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus” (Philippians 4:6-7)._


----------



## ScubaSteve61

I hate not knowing what's happening... They're definitely still in my prayers.



EI said:


> Still praying for you guys and anxiously awaiting an update!
> 
> _“Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus” (Philippians 4:6-7)._


Great verse. I almost got that in a tattoo.


----------



## Almostrecovered

befree, if you read this then email me and I'd be happy to post updates
[email protected]


----------



## canttrustu

Almostrecovered said:


> befree, if you read this then email me and I'd be happy to post updates
> [email protected]


Ha everyone send spam.....lol


----------



## Almostrecovered

canttrustu said:


> Ha everyone send spam.....lol



I prefer tuna if it's canned goods


----------



## calvin

I e mailed Beo,I hope he can tell us something but I know he probably is way too busy to check it.
Let's us know if you hear from bfree AR,I hate not knowing what's going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

I got something silly in my inbox


Glares at affaircare


----------



## calvin

Almostrecovered said:


> I got something silly in my inbox
> 
> 
> Glares at affaircare


Well then,share please AR.

Now!!!...........please. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

Can't repost a picture from my phone


----------



## calvin

You can describe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

It was a dancing turtle, no where near as endearing as mine


----------



## calvin

I like your turtle AR.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

Don't get me wrong, she sent a very nice turtle, it's just that my turtle is the best


----------



## calvin

Your turtle has class AR.
Why does this sound soo wrong but soo right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare

BUT BUT BUT!!

My turtle was grooving to the beat man! Yours is a bouncing ninja. BIG DIFFERENCE 

Actually I just wanted so badly to spam but that's not very polite so I sent one clogging chelonian.


----------



## calvin

I sent AR naked pics of me.
He's blowing up my cell phone.
Sorry Beo,Morrigan and bfree,a little humor.
He really is though.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI

canttrustu said:


> Ha everyone send spam.....lol





Almostrecovered said:


> I prefer tuna if it's canned goods



*That settles it....... SPAM IT IS!!! :rofl:*


----------



## EI

calvin said:


> I sent AR naked pics of me.
> He's blowing up my cell phone.
> Sorry Beo,Morrigan and bfree,a little humor.
> He really is though.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Calvin, you're obsessed with naked pictures of yourself!!!  LOL


----------



## calvin

EI,aren't you serving spam in the can for Easter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI

calvin said:


> EI,aren't you serving spam in the can for Easter?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Every day, Calvin, every single day. B1 and the boys say "Can we have anything besides spam to eat today?" 

Me: "Nope."


----------



## B1

Did someone say turtles..


----------



## CantSitStill

lol love the Roseane re-runs where she always makes meatloaf..calvin refuses to let me make meatloaf so I never in my life made it, altho I wanna try this mexican meatloaf recipe I found. OOOPS sorry didn't mean to threadjack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

I really need an update,still praying for you guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Praying over here too...so hoping you aren't gonna spend Easter in the hospital
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare

What can I say? :lol:


----------



## B1

Happy Easter Beo and Morrigan. God bless!


----------



## EI

*Happy Easter sweet friends!!!*

*Beo and Morrigan,* I know that whether Morrigan is in the hospital this morning or resting at home that the two of you will be rejoicing this beautiful Easter Sunday. Knowing that the Lord died and rose, again, is a reminder that our transgressions are forgiven and there is new hope and a new promise of eternal salvation. B1 and I continue to lift you both up in prayer.

*bfree,* I hope that you, Mrs. bfree and family have a beautiful and blessed Easter and that you have gotten some much needed rest during your "time off."  You've been missed and we anxiously await your return. Enjoy this beautiful day!

Newsboys - You Are My King - YouTube


----------



## calvin

Happy Easter Beo,Morrigan and bfree.
Looking forward to a bunch of good news when you're back on bfree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Happy Easter 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed

Bfree is banned. I hope he comes back soon and updates about Morrison.


----------



## CantSitStill

AngryandUsed said:


> Bfree is banned. I hope he comes back soon and updates about Morrison.


He'll be back soon, couple more days I believe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

The happiest Easter EVER, of that I have NO doubt! Hope you are continuing to improve Morrigan. Thinking of you Beo.

CTU

Looking forward to having you back Bfree.


----------



## calvin

Goodnight guys,
Prayers before bed for you both.
Bfree and his wife,jh and Mrs.jh and others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Come on Bfree havent you been sprung yet????


----------



## bfree

I'mmmmmmmmmmmm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack.


----------



## calvin

Beo and Morrigan damn it bfree!!!!
How are they???

Oh yeah,how you been also?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Hi!!! Glad to have you back- NOW dish it! Pls.


----------



## bfree

What do you want to know? Who?

hehe


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> What do you want to know? Who?
> 
> hehe


Ok bfree,you're really getting under my skin but I can tell things are looking good.
Aren't they?
I'm pm'ing a mod unless I get an answer realllll sooon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Oh she must be MUCH better- youre very playful.....


----------



## calvin

I'm getting in my truck,I'll sniff you out bfree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

!!!!frustating!!!!!!


----------



## bfree

Ok, here it is.

First let me say that Easter was incredible this year. I don't know when I've felt closer to God. Beowulf and Morrigan's family flew in again and they all had Easter together. The best news is that Morrigan goes home tomorrow! Doctors have said that she is well enough and can continue to progress outpatient. Her leg is healing very well and her voice is almost completely back. She looks real good, almost like nothing ever happened. She is still speaking a little slower than before but that happened when she had the first stroke and it came almost all the way back before the 2nd one. Anyway, that's all I can really think of. I feel like this is somewhat anticlimactic but honestly everything has gone so well that there isn't much else to say.

I did get in trouble for getting banned but I've been forgiven. lol


----------



## calvin

Thanks bfree,I know the prayers helped and Beo and Morrigan are good strong people.
They have given so much of themselves that its past time they get a return on their investment.
Thank you bfree,I can get out of my truck now.
I would have tracked you down....somehow.
Thanks again and give them our love,CSS's phone is fried but I'm sure she'll be on later on mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare

He's baaaaaaaaack!


----------



## daisygirl 41

Thank you for the update bfree and welcome back.
Wonderful news about Morrigan. I pray for her continued healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed

Bfree, watchful. Don't get banned, lest we will not know how well bro Beo is doing.


----------



## bfree

I know and I'm sorry. I was only trying to inject a little humor but it apparently want taken as such. I'll try to be more careful. 

Morrigan us going home soon. They're going over the instructions with them in order to discharge her.


----------



## ChangingMe

Glad to hear about Morrigan, and I'm glad you're back, bfree!


----------



## Acabado

Thank for the update.
And welcome back friend.


----------



## bfree

Morrigan is home.



(Beowulf too)


----------



## AngryandUsed

How is beo doing?


----------



## bfree

I haven't seen him since Saturday. They spent Easter with the family and since Morrigan was going home today they have all been getting ready for that. When I saw him Saturday he looked tired but in good spirits. Morrigan will make sure he takes care of himself. She's one tough lady. They make a great team.


----------



## AngryandUsed

Please tell Beo to take care. A rare person indeed.


----------



## bfree

I'm with Beowulf and Morrigan at their house. We're reading through some threads on TAM. He shook his head and had a very sour look on his face when reading one of them but he won't tell me which one. LOL


----------



## CantSitStill

Well this news makes me happy  I wasn't banned but my phone bit the dust.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI

bfree said:


> I'm with Beowulf and Morrigan at their house. We're reading through some threads on TAM. He shook his head and had a very sour look on his face when reading one of them but he won't tell me which one. LOL


Not fair....... I want to know....... 

Oh, tell Beo and Morrigan that I saw the baby Doves for the first time this morning. They've been named "Beowulf" and "Morrigan," as promised. I will take their picture and post it on this thread in the morning. But, FIRST, I wanna know whose thread caused Beo to shake his head and to have a sour look on his face! LOL 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

EI said:


> Not fair....... I want to know.......
> 
> Oh, tell Beo and Morrigan that I saw the baby Doves for the first time this morning. They've been named "Beowulf" and "Morrigan," as promised. I will take their picture and post it on this thread in the morning. But, FIRST, I wanna know whose thread caused Beo to shake his head and to have a sour look on his face! LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not to be outdone,I found a couple alley cats I named Beo and Morrigan.
They have a lot of fight in them. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

He and Morrigan were looking at Annie's thread. They both think their marriage is very fixable but they say it's going around in circles. There's no progress or not much.


----------



## calvin

bfree said:


> He and Morrigan were looking at Annie's thread. They both think their marriage is very fixable but they say it's going around in circles. There's no progress or not much.


I agree there.
Even for what little I know,I know that's a messed up situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

bfree said:


> He and Morrigan were looking at Annie's thread. They both think their marriage is very fixable but they say it's going around in circles. There's no progress or not much.


Thank God, I was worried you were gonna say it was mine. lol 

So glad youre home Beo and Morrigan. It was wonderful to get back in touchwith you but I wish the circumstances had been different.Regardless, things are wonderful and Im so very happy for you both. I miss 'talking' with you both.

Ctu


----------



## EI

bfree said:


> He and Morrigan were looking at Annie's thread. They both think their marriage is very fixable but they say it's going around in circles. There's no progress or not much.


You know what? I think it's fixable, too, although I have never posted on her thread. But, I will say this. She can't fix their marriage all by herself, no matter how adamantly and how often the resident TAMers continue to insist that she must. If her hubby doesn't get his head out of his (you know what) real soon, then he may find himself all alone with nothing more than his porn and his regret. I admire the heck out of her. The way she continues to come back here and bare her soul, with complete honesty, knowing the harsh feedback that she will be receiving from many of the posters, speaks volumes about her character..... she wants to have a happy marriage and a healthy relationship with her husband. She can't make that happen without her husband's cooperation and he is not cooperating. As far as the other man goes, well, it's human nature to feel drawn to someone who is kind to you and who makes you feel good about yourself, particularly, when you're already feeling vulnerable. It's what you do about those feelings that determine your strength of character. Two years ago, I wish that I had found the strength within myself that Annie continues to display over and over, again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

*Re: Re: Beowulf and Morrigan*



canttrustu said:


> Thank God, I was worried you were gonna say it was mine. lol
> 
> So glad youre home Beo and Morrigan. It was wonderful to get back in touchwith you but I wish the circumstances had been different.Regardless, things are wonderful and Im so very happy for you both. I miss 'talking' with you both.
> 
> Ctu


No they are very happy that you are doing well. You were a challenge lol


----------



## calvin

And here I thought it was about us...whew!!!
We are the perfect R couple.......kinda,a little.
Not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Miss you Beo and Morrigan.
Thanks for all the help,it still rings true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

*Re: Re: Beowulf and Morrigan*



EI said:


> You know what? I think it's fixable, too, although I have never posted on her thread. But, I will say this. She can't fix their marriage all by herself, no matter how adamantly and how often the resident TAMers continue to insist that she must. If her hubby doesn't get his head out of his (you know what) real soon, then he may find himself all alone with nothing more than his porn and his regret. I admire the heck out of her. The way she continues to come back here and bare her soul, with complete honesty, knowing the harsh feedback that she will be receiving from many of the posters, speaks volumes about her character..... she wants to have a happy marriage and a healthy relationship with her husband. She can't make that happen without her husband's cooperation and he is not cooperating. As far as the other man goes, well, it's human nature to feel drawn to someone who is kind to you and who makes you feel good about yourself, particularly, when you're already feeling vulnerable. It's what you do about those feelings that determine your strength of character. Two years ago, I wish that I had found the strength within myself that Annie continues to display over and over, again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Quite right. That's why I said she needs to find a way to get him into counseling. He's completely in denial about her, her affair and his sexual dysfunction. And she is very courageous.


----------



## calvin

Any more news bfree?
I never ran across such nice people as Beo and Morrigan.
Well I have but they are few and far in between.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thorburn

Man, I have been so wrapped up in my own little world I missed all this. Beo and Morrigan my lands. I can't tell you how much I prayed for you over the past months and did not know this was going on. You two are wonderful folks.


----------



## Thorburn

They offered to talk to my WS early last year. She did not want to do it. But that is the kind of folks they are.


----------



## bfree

Sorry I didn't update earlier. They're both doing great. Slept good in their regular bed. Their son is staying through the weekend. He got emergency vacation approved. Morrigan has a doctors appt on Monday but she seems to be doing well. Not really much to report but that's actually good. Beowulf said to retool those that sent emails that he'll be replying soon. He apologizes for not being more prompt. I also informed him about the other information relayed through PMs to me.

Thorburn, he wanted me to tell you that he knows God is watching over you and your family. Morrigan remembers the very thoughtful and poignant advice you have her and they are both praying for you and your sons to heal and for your wife to come back to the Lord.


----------



## AnnieAsh

Beo and Morrigan, I never got a chance to post directly to you and I've been wrapped up in my own nonsense but I just wanted to say I am so happy for you both. 

You are obviously wonderful people and the people here love you so much! Morrigan, you keep getting better! 

*hugs*


----------



## bfree

*Re: Re: Beowulf and Morrigan*



AnnieAsh said:


> Beo and Morrigan, I never got a chance to post directly to you and I've been wrapped up in my own nonsense but I just wanted to say I am so happy for you both.
> 
> You are obviously wonderful people and the people here love you so much! Morrigan, you keep getting better!
> 
> *hugs*


Annie, they were reading your thread the other day and Beowulf got that look on his face. Their hearts go out to you and your husband and they both felt very strongly that your marriage is so very salvageable. Sometimes when you're in the eye of the storm it's hard to see things clearly but from their perspective having seen so much and worked with so many they feel that you and your husband are destined for so much happiness if you can just not give up on each other.


----------



## AnnieAsh

bfree said:


> Annie, they were reading your thread the other day and Beowulf got that look on his face. Their hearts go out to you and your husband and they both felt very strongly that your marriage is so very salvageable. Sometimes when you're in the eye of the storm it's hard to see things clearly but from their perspective having seen so much and worked with so many they feel that you and your husband are destined for so much happiness if you can just not give up on each other.


Tell them I said thank you! Oh wait they can read my words!

Thank you!


----------



## CantSitStill

Just wanna say Im so happy things are going well for Beo and Morr  Ive already said it a bunch but yes you two helped us so much and many others..thank you  have a great weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

CantSitStill said:


> Just wanna say Im so happy things are going well for Beo and Morr  Ive already said it a bunch but yes you two helped us so much and many others..thank you  have a great weekend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes they did,Heaven sent.You both take care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

I'm feeling a good change with calvin and me  just thought I'd let you guys know..we are both feeling positive about our R and we WILL make it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelygirl

Such a great news about Beo and Morri. 
God bless them!


----------



## bfree

Morning all. I'm going to be dropping Beowulf and Morrigan's son and his family off at the airport later this morning. Things seem to be going well for everyone and they had a nice long visit. Morrigan is in her glory playing mother hen with all her children and grandchildren here. Beowulf is just happy that his wife is happy and healthy if course. Morrigan has a doctor's appt tomorrow but I think everything is going to check out ok. She seems to be doing very well. I'm going to be gone most of today between the airport run and then I think we'll visit with our friends. We've been giving them space while their family is here.


----------



## MattMatt

This is great news!

And can I, again, offer my sincere thanks and praise for the moderators and TAM for allowing this thread to exist?

I can honestly say that I have a lump in my throat when I think how our moderators *came to the crease, bat in hand and played a straight bat with this. Thank you.:smthumbup:
:toast:

* = Cricketing terms. A Brit way of saying: "Well done, chaps!"


----------



## B1

bfree said:


> Morning all. I'm going to be dropping Beowulf and Morrigan's son and his family off at the airport later this morning. *Things seem to be going well for everyone and they had a nice long visit. Morrigan is in her glory playing mother hen with all her children and grandchildren here. Beowulf is just happy that his wife is happy and healthy if course.* Morrigan has a doctor's appt tomorrow but I think everything is going to check out ok. She seems to be doing very well. I'm going to be gone most of today between the airport run and then I think we'll visit with our friends. We've been giving them space while their family is here.


Wow, this is great news....God is good!


----------



## EI

Good morning Morrigan and Beowulf! I hope you are continuing to rest, heal and gain strength. As promised, I am posting an album with the baby Doves who have been named Morrigan and Beowulf. Because we had an early Easter this year, I was afraid that we would not have the Doves in the nest on Easter morning as we have in the past. But, they did make their debut a day or two before Easter!  

If anyone has difficultly viewing the album and would like to do so, please send me a pm and I will make the album available to them.

As an extra bonus, there is a Robin's nest on the bottom of the wreath and the babies are hatching this morning. I thought that I might take a picture of the eggs and instead got lucky and got them during the "hatching" process.

Enjoy!!!

Take Care,
EI & B1











http://talkaboutmarriage.com/members/ei-albums-doves+2013-picture3458-doves2013.html


----------



## calvin

What happend the updates bfree??
You're slacking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2asdf2

MattMatt said:


> This is great news!
> 
> And can I, again, offer my sincere thanks and praise for the moderators and TAM for allowing this thread to exist?
> 
> I can honestly say that I have a lump in my throat when I think how our moderators *came to the crease, bat in hand and played a straight bat with this. Thank you.:smthumbup:
> :toast:
> 
> * = Cricketing terms. A Brit way of saying: "Well done, chaps!"


And on a sticky wicket at that!


----------



## ChangingMe

2asdf2 said:


> And on a sticky wicket at that!


Good to see you posting again, 2asdf2! I've missed seeing around.


----------



## bfree

Sorry for the lack of an update. Since things have settled down a lot I didn't want to take advantage of the TAM administration for their goodwill in allowing this thread. Things are still going well for Beowulf and Morrigan. They're getting some well deserved rest after so much chaos. Morrigan's checkups are still very positive and she started rehab on Friday. They wasn't her to improve her speech since she seemed to lose a little either from the stroke or the coma. She also needs to work a bit on her stability when she walks around. I did pass on some messages for Beowulf and he apologized and said he'll be getting back to people this week. That's really about it. It's good to see things getting back to normal.


----------



## calvin

Thanks bfree,that's good to hear.
Tell them their efforts have had results,I have gone back and re-read some of Boe's and Morrigans advice.
It really helped when I was thinking stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris989

Just a quick note to say I've been following the thread and found myself worried on behalf of Beowulf and Morrigan and inspired by them in equal measure.

That's it really and thanks to Bfree for the updates


----------



## CantSitStill

Beowulf doesn'tneed to worry a aboutcatcthinf up on emails he has enough on his plate..always thinking of them and praying for them. So happy Morrigan is doing well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2asdf2

ChangingMe said:


> Good to see you posting again, 2asdf2! I've missed seeing around.


Thanks for the greeting. Not just the greeting, but for remembering me. 

I had needed a break for a bit.

Great to see some people's progress, but sad to see a few who are having it as tough as ever.

Good to hear about M's progress after her setback and Beowulf continuing to be doing well. Go get'em!


----------



## CantSitStill

Just wanna let you know I'm thinking of you two, hope all is well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

